# Obama dog: This is NOT change



## DavidS

I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?

This isn't change. This is a man who's rich and can get whatever he wants. He's supposed to represent the "people" of the United States, but the "people" of the United States don't do this shit. It's inexcusable. There are so many dogs dying every day and what a wonderful thing it would have been for Mr. Obama to have rescued and adopted a pitbull while it was young and raised it properly showing that not all pitbulls are bad. And a pitbull is a hypoallergenic dog. There are thousands of pitbulls dying every day. You really wanna make a big splash - go to a small, non-existent non-profit animal rescue organization that saves dogs from kill shelters and adopt a dog from there. You have no idea how much time and effort these people put into caring for a dog who was just hours away from being put to sleep. AT LEAST - Jesus Christ - AT LEAST DON'T ADOPT A FUCKING PUREBRED! ADOPT A MUTT.

This really irks me. He said he was going to rescue a dog from a shelter. And while he did, he "rescued" a purebred from a high end Kennel in Texas where the Kennedy's adopted their dogs. This is BS. 

Prez Pup Coming to Obama White House Tuesday - TMZ.com



> We have lots of exclusive details on the Portuguese Water Dog
> President Barack Obama and Michelle are getting for Sasha and Malia. The pooch will make its grand entrance on Tuesday, and it's coming from a prominent Texas kennel, with the help of Senator Ted Kennedy's family.
> 
> The black dog -- a male -- is approximately six months old. We've learned it was bred at the kennel and sold to someone who gave it back. The kennel is now "re-homing" the dog to the Obamas. The dog was named Charlie, but the Obamas will rename it.
> 
> Now here's where the Kennedys come into play. The kennel has sold the Kennedys three Portuguese Water Dogs in the past, all from the same lineage. The dog the Obamas will be getting is from the same lineage as the Kennedy dogs. The Kennedy family will be presenting the new dog to the Obamas, but it's really coming from the kennel.
> 
> The reason this all sounds so technical is that there are issues regarding gifts to the Prez. The fact that the pup is being re-homed makes it all kosher.


----------



## garyd

How do you go to somethng nonexistent?


----------



## jillian

DavidS said:


> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?



umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies.

mostly...um... do we really care?


----------



## garyd

No. He did say however that Pit bulls are Hypo allergenic


----------



## DavidS

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
Click to expand...


Give your kid some allergy pills and let her be on her way. 

It's no problem to go into a shelter and have a specific kind of breed in your mind. "I can only have these types of dogs, etc" but to go hire a US Senator to go down to Texas and get a purebred dog.. come on. How many fucking shelters are there in Washington DC?

What really pisses me off is the elaborateness he's going through to get a dog. Who does this? Rich people do. Not everyday people. How many millions of homes in America adopt a dog that's hypoallergenic or get a special shampoo for a dog to lessen the dander? 

You call your local shelters, you ask if they have a breed that's hypoallergenic and if not, you get put on the waiting list. You wait. You don't hire a fucking US Senator to go to Texas and get a purebred that was "given back."


----------



## DavidS

garyd said:


> No. He did say however that Pit bulls are Hypo allergenic



They are. And they're wonderful dogs if trained right. With hundreds of people staffing the white house, I'm sure you can find someone to throw a stick for it.


----------



## jillian

DavidS said:


> garyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He did say however that Pit bulls are Hypo allergenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. And they're wonderful dogs if trained right. With hundreds of people staffing the white house, I'm sure you can find someone to throw a stick for it.
Click to expand...


no one with kids or who has that many people going on and off their premises should have a pitbull....

you never want an animal around kids that you can't stop if it does something dangerous.

sorry to the pitbull lovers. you may not know this, but when you go to a shelter, certain types of dogs are not allowed to be given to families... even jack russels and cocker spaniels because they don't have the proper temperment.


----------



## jillian

DavidS said:


> Give your kid some allergy pills and let her be on her way.



right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.

spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.


----------



## xsited1

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
Click to expand...


  I almost busted a gut laughing at your post.  I thought you were just joking, but you're evidently serious.  

There were plenty of options available.  Here's a good article on the subject:

Obamas to choose First Dog, hopefully shelter adoption | PETS 911 Animal Crossroads


----------



## Otter_Creek

I wonder if he's going to feed that dog some of that $100.00 a lb. steak. you can't get that at a shelter either.

I read a story yesterday, that some people are pissed at biden for buying a registered German Shepard.

What is this nation coming too? Don't you know by now "They gotta have BLING"

Should have voted for McCain if you didn't want to pay for a gold dog collar.


----------



## editec

What  a grand idea.

Let's get a potential time bomb for a companion for  our children.

Davids, you're a tad nuts, you know that?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Otter_Creek said:


> I wonder if he's going to feed that dog some of that $100.00 a lb. steak. you can't get that at a shelter either.
> 
> I read a story yesterday, that some people are pissed at biden for buying a registered German Shepard.
> 
> What is this nation coming too? Don't you know by now "They gotta have BLING"
> 
> Should have voted for McCain if you didn't want to pay for a gold dog collar.




Botox Joe (he needs a shot btw; he can move his forehead) also adopted another GS from a shelter to keep the registered one company.


----------



## editec

Otter_Creek said:


> I wonder if he's going to feed that dog some of that $100.00 a lb. steak. you can't get that at a shelter either.
> 
> I read a story yesterday, that some people are pissed at biden for buying a registered German Shepard.
> 
> What is this nation coming too? Don't you know by now "They gotta have BLING"
> 
> Should have voted for McCain if you didn't want to pay for a gold dog collar.


 
_Typical._

And there's so many AMERICAN shepherds looking for work, too.


----------



## alan1

I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.


----------



## Zoom-boing

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your kid some allergy pills and let her be on her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
Click to expand...


Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?


----------



## alan1

If the allergies are bad, they should get a Mexican Hairless.


----------



## editec

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your kid some allergy pills and let her be on her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
Click to expand...

 
I believe both his kids are allergic to being mualed to death by psychotic breeds of dogs.

Lot of that going around, of late.

Perhaps it's the floride in their toothpaste.


----------



## alan1

editec said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe both his kids are allergic to being mualed to death by psychotic breeds of dogs.
> 
> Lot of that going around, of late.
> 
> Perhaps it's the floride in their toothpaste.
Click to expand...

Well that's a pussy kind of allergy to have.
Back when I was a kid, we just sucked that sort of thing up and moved on.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Zoom-boing said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's going to feed that dog some of that $100.00 a lb. steak. you can't get that at a shelter either.
> 
> I read a story yesterday, that some people are pissed at biden for buying a registered German Shepard.
> 
> What is this nation coming too? Don't you know by now "They gotta have BLING"
> 
> Should have voted for McCain if you didn't want to pay for a gold dog collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botox Joe (he needs a shot btw; he can move his forehead) also adopted another GS from a shelter to keep the registered one company.
Click to expand...

 Well I certainly feel a lot better knowing that.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Otter_Creek said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's going to feed that dog some of that $100.00 a lb. steak. you can't get that at a shelter either.
> 
> I read a story yesterday, that some people are pissed at biden for buying a registered German Shepard.
> 
> What is this nation coming too? Don't you know by now "They gotta have BLING"
> 
> Should have voted for McCain if you didn't want to pay for a gold dog collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botox Joe (he needs a shot btw; he can move his forehead) also adopted another GS from a shelter to keep the registered one company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I certainly feel a lot better knowing that.
Click to expand...


  Knew you would.  

Not defending Joe, just adding to the mix.  

We got our dog from the spca and there is no better dog in the world.  Yes,  my dog is better than your dog!    She's some kind of collie (possibly border collie) mix and fandamtastic!  It took us a month and lots of looking and rejecting of dogs that would not have been a good fit with our family to find the right dog.  It took parental involvement; we didn't hand the job off to someone else.

Depending upon the severity of the Obama kid's allergies (or is that just blah blah blah?), they could have gotten a dog from a shelter rather than buying a purebred.  

Davids is right -- Obama claims to be 'one of the people' and originally said he would get a dog from a shelter.  About face and now he just spent how much buying a purebred kennel dog?  He's a hypocrite.


----------



## alan1

Calvin Coolidge was the president with the coolest pets.


> raccoons named Rebecca and Horace; Ebeneezer, a donkey; Smokey, a bobcat; Old Bill, a thrush; Enoch, a goose; a mockingbird; a bear; an antelope; a wallaby; a pygmy hippo; some lion cubs



Presidential Pets &mdash; FactMonster.com


----------



## Otter_Creek

Zoom-boing said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Botox Joe (he needs a shot btw; he can move his forehead) also adopted another GS from a shelter to keep the registered one company.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly feel a lot better knowing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knew you would.
> 
> Not defending Joe, just adding to the mix.
> 
> We got our dog from the spca and there is no better dog in the world.  Yes,  my dog is better than your dog!    She's some kind of collie (possibly border collie) mix and fandamtastic!  It took us a month and lots of looking and rejecting of dogs that would not have been a good fit with our family to find the right dog.  It took parental involvement; we didn't hand the job off to someone else.
> 
> Depending upon the severity of the Obama kid's allergies (or is that just blah blah blah?), they could have gotten a dog from a shelter rather than buying a purebred.
> 
> Davids is right -- Obama claims to be 'one of the people' and originally said he would get a dog from a shelter.  About face and now he just spent how much buying a purebred kennel dog?  He's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


I guess O couldn't be out done by Joe and his pedigreed German Shepard. It's a beautiful black and tan Belgium. 

I do think political correctness has gone out of control when people get mad at you for buying a purebred.
I agree getting a dog from a shelter or other rescue is a good thing, but I'm not going to berate someone who has their heart set on a certain breed.


----------



## alan1

Otter_Creek said:


> I guess O couldn't be out done by Joe and his pedigreed German Shepard. It's a beautiful black and tan Belgium.
> 
> I do think political correctness has gone out of control when people get mad at you for buying a purebred.
> I agree getting a dog from a shelter or other rescue is a good thing, but I'm not going to berate someone who has their heart set on a certain breed.


Are you daft?
Where is your partisan hackery?


----------



## Otter_Creek

MountainMan said:


> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess O couldn't be out done by Joe and his pedigreed German Shepard. It's a beautiful black and tan Belgium.
> 
> I do think political correctness has gone out of control when people get mad at you for buying a purebred.
> I agree getting a dog from a shelter or other rescue is a good thing, but I'm not going to berate someone who has their heart set on a certain breed.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you daft?
> Where is your partisan hackery?
Click to expand...


Sorry, You're right!

That damn president I told you he would do this, serves you right.
is that better?


----------



## Agnapostate

I don't doubt that it would have been called a publicity stunt had he gotten a dog from a pound.


----------



## jillian

MountainMan said:


> If the allergies are bad, they should get a Mexican Hairless.



it's not the hair that's the problem. there are dogs many people with allergies ae allergic to and dogs that many people with allergies are not allergic to. 

i'm afraid i think this whole thread is silly... 

having fun revving up the masses, david?


----------



## Otter_Creek

Nemesis said:


> I don't doubt that it would have been called a publicity stunt had he gotten a dog from a pound.



Or it's another example of him saying one thing and doing another.


----------



## alan1

Otter_Creek said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otter_Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess O couldn't be out done by Joe and his pedigreed German Shepard. It's a beautiful black and tan Belgium.
> 
> I do think political correctness has gone out of control when people get mad at you for buying a purebred.
> I agree getting a dog from a shelter or other rescue is a good thing, but I'm not going to berate someone who has their heart set on a certain breed.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you daft?
> Where is your partisan hackery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, You're right!
> 
> That damn president I told you he would do this, serves you right.
> is that better?
Click to expand...


Much.
Kerry on.


----------



## editec

MountainMan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe both his kids are allergic to being mualed to death by psychotic breeds of dogs.
> 
> Lot of that going around, of late.
> 
> Perhaps it's the floride in their toothpaste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a pussy kind of allergy to have.
> Back when I was a kid, we just sucked that sort of thing up and moved on.
Click to expand...

 
Totally.

This generation_ is weak._

I think it's from a lack of second hand smoke, to be honest.

Our generation grew up in hazy rooms where every adult in the room was smoking cigarettes and just look how we turned out.

I was pretty sure out nation was going to hell in handbasket the moment cops started insisting that out kids had to put reflectors on their bikes so that cars could see them at night.

Where's the sport in hitting kids on bikes_ with reflectors?_

_Anybody_ can hit them then!


----------



## alan1

Nemesis said:


> I don't doubt that it would have been called a publicity stunt had he gotten a dog from a pound.



My favorite presidential publicity stunt involving animals was Jimmy Carter beating a bunny rabbit with a boat paddle.
I just had to post that since it's Easter weekend.


----------



## del

MountainMan said:


> Nemesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that it would have been called a publicity stunt had he gotten a dog from a pound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite presidential publicity stunt involving animals was Jimmy Carter beating a bunny rabbit with a boat paddle.
> I just had to post that since it's Easter weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## alan1

editec said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe both his kids are allergic to being mualed to death by psychotic breeds of dogs.
> 
> Lot of that going around, of late.
> 
> Perhaps it's the floride in their toothpaste.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a pussy kind of allergy to have.
> Back when I was a kid, we just sucked that sort of thing up and moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally.
> 
> This generation_ is weak._
> 
> I think it's from a lack of second hand smoke, to be honest.
> 
> Our generation grew up in hazy rooms where every adult in the room was smoking cigarettes and just look how we turned out.
> 
> I was pretty sure out nation was going to hell in handbasket the moment cops started insisting that out kids had to put reflectors on their bikes so that cars could see them at night.
> 
> Where's the sport in hitting kids on bikes_ with reflectors?_
> 
> _Anybody_ can hit them then!
Click to expand...


At least they all wear helmets now.  

That way when you hit them they end up maimed instead of dead.

Imagine all the lives we could save if only people in cars would wear helmets along with their seatbelts.


----------



## alan1

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that it would have been called a publicity stunt had he gotten a dog from a pound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite presidential publicity stunt involving animals was Jimmy Carter beating a bunny rabbit with a boat paddle.
> I just had to post that since it's Easter weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The bunny rabbit was a plant by the vast left-wing conspiracy, just to prove that Mr Carter wasn't a coward.


----------



## del

uss jimmy carter on maneuvers


----------



## auditor0007

MountainMan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.



I knew it.  You are one sick puppy, lol.


----------



## Just A Man

Obama can have any dog he wants, and he can change his mind every day about what dog to get and where to get it. It's a non issue and no one's business. No I didn't vote for the man.


----------



## alan1

auditor0007 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it.  You are one sick puppy, lol.
Click to expand...

I'm not a cannibal.


----------



## editec

MountainMan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a pussy kind of allergy to have.
> Back when I was a kid, we just sucked that sort of thing up and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally.
> 
> This generation_ is weak._
> 
> I think it's from a lack of second hand smoke, to be honest.
> 
> Our generation grew up in hazy rooms where every adult in the room was smoking cigarettes and just look how we turned out.
> 
> I was pretty sure out nation was going to hell in handbasket the moment cops started insisting that out kids had to put reflectors on their bikes so that cars could see them at night.
> 
> Where's the sport in hitting kids on bikes_ with reflectors?_
> 
> _Anybody_ can hit them then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least they all wear helmets now.
> 
> That way when you hit them they end up maimed instead of dead.
> 
> Imagine all the lives we could save if only people in cars would wear helmets along with their seatbelts.
Click to expand...

 
Bikers be sure to wear your protective helmets​ 
The quadraplegic life you save might be your own!​


----------



## garyd

I still want to know how you get to a nonexistent animal shelter


----------



## Otter_Creek

Just A Man said:


> Obama can have any dog he wants, and he can change his mind every day about what dog to get and where to get it. It's a non issue and no one's business. No I didn't vote for the man.



Never waste a good crisis.



> Less than ten days after Obama was elected president, Emanuel went on the Sunday Morning talk shows and said, &#8220;Rule one: Never allow a crisis to go to waste.&#8221;





> Emanuel was echoing the Hegelian dialectic.  The Hegelian dialectic is a framework for manipulating the masses into accepting a predetermined solution.  In short the Hegelian dialectic is:
> 
> First, create a problem of monumental proportions.
> 
> Second, stir up hysteria by every means possible.
> 
> Third, when people hysterically demand a solution--the solution offered will take away rights, cost considerable money, and put more power in the hands of the power-grabbing bureaucrats.


"Never Waste a Good Crisis"


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.



Almost ... there was a 16 year old cat which they wanted to charge $50 from the shelter.


----------



## manu1959

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and* son* has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
Click to expand...



obama has a son......do tell...


----------



## jillian

manu1959 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and* son* has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> obama has a son......do tell...
Click to expand...



read the sentence again. 



> I know because *our* preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies



"our" meaning my husband and me.


----------



## garyd

Jilian suprisingly enough we find ourselves on the same side of this particular story.


----------



## Annie

Contrary to all those going nutso over where either Biden or Obama get their pets, I'd much rather the country watch where their money is being spent and that it seems the world is reverting to times thought gone over 200 years ago. 

Folks, if you want a certain dog, there are breeders that can get them for you-they make their living that way. If you don't want to spend those big $$$, but want a nice pet for your children, yourselves, your older parents, you can find a great pet at a shelter. 

David S is a freak. Not only is he going nuts over shelters, but saying not to adopt a purebred from a shelter if I read his earlier posts correctly. Weird and weirder.


----------



## Yurt




----------



## Anguille

Some people think breed of dog is synonymous with brand of merchandise. 

They are all dogs. "Breeding"  is no guarantee of anything. 

Generic dogs are the best.


----------



## Yurt

Anguille said:


> Some people think breed of dog is synonymous with brand of merchandise.
> 
> They are all dogs. "Breeding"  is no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Generic dogs are the best.


----------



## Annie

Anguille said:


> Some people think breed of dog is synonymous with brand of merchandise.
> 
> They are all dogs. "Breeding"  is no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Generic dogs are the best.



That is your opinion, you'd probably be very happy with a generic dog from a shelter.

My guess is that many that own purebred dogs/cats, contribute generously to shelters too. Sometimes the false rage is just tiresome.


----------



## Anguille

MountainMan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free. Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots. Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for? I'm just gonna eat the animal. They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.


 Adopt a free range child.


----------



## Anguille

Annie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people think breed of dog is synonymous with brand of merchandise.
> 
> They are all dogs. "Breeding" is no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Generic dogs are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you'd probably be very happy with a generic dog from a shelter..
Click to expand...

We are and so is she! 


Annie said:


> My guess is that many that own purebred dogs/cats, contribute generously to shelters too. Sometimes the false rage is just tiresome.


 
Lots of purebreds end up in shelters too. It's sad how many people buy a trophy pet only to discover it has needs too. I worked for a vet and in pet shop as a teenager and saw firsthand the horrors that result from the pet for profit industry. I would never support that industry by buying a purebred but I would adopt one. It's not the dog's fault where they came from.


----------



## Annie

Anguille said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people think breed of dog is synonymous with brand of merchandise.
> 
> They are all dogs. "Breeding" is no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Generic dogs are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you'd probably be very happy with a generic dog from a shelter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are and so is she!
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that many that own purebred dogs/cats, contribute generously to shelters too. Sometimes the false rage is just tiresome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of purebreds end up in shelters too. It's sad how many people buy a trophy pet only to discover it has needs too.  I worked for a vet and in  pet shop as a teenager and saw firsthand the horrors that result from the pet for profit industry. I would never support that industy by buying a purebred but I would adopt one. It's not the dog's fault what they came from.
Click to expand...


I agree with people buying a pet they cannot handle. Those with kids especially need to be very aware of the limits of both the pet and kids. That's true though regardless of the breed or where one gets the pet. On the other hand, just like a good shelter, a good breeder will not sell one a dog, unless they meet the whole family. Those that breed cocker spaniels will not sell to a 'family' with smaller children, knowing their tendency to bite if startled or ears are bothering. 

I see nothing wrong with breeders raising and selling pups. The excess of unwanted pets are from people that don't care for their pets, if not wanting puppies or kittens, they need to have the animal neutered.


----------



## Chris

MountainMan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.



Are you going to "wok" the dog?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Did Barry and/or Michelle take the kids to pick out the dog or did they just send someone to do it?  The family needs to meet the dog and vice versa before deciding.  The right dog will choose their family.  It's not like picking out a car.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free.  Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots.  Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for?  I'm just gonna eat the animal.  They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.




<chuckle>  Well you do realize that the purpose of spay/neuter is the help prevent other dogs/cats from ending up in the local shelter, right? And the license is merely a means to monitor rabies vaccination status in most cases. You wouldn't want to be exposed to THAT shit, would you?

Now, as for the OP, I had one myself on the President's failure, as of yet, to keep his promise to his daughers, although I question the rationale of the hypo-allergenic dog of choice in the OP....


----------



## Zoom-boing

This is a fantastic picture.


----------



## oreo

Zoom-boing said:


> This is a fantastic picture.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I had friends that raised a Portugese water dog from a puppy.  The first few years the dog was just fine around kids & strangers.  As it got older--about 8--he was hard to get around.  Would growl a people, including kids, & even bit it's owner.
> 
> It got so mean--they finally had to put it down.
> 
> Hopefully, this Portugese water dog doesn't have the same inclination.


----------



## Peejay

I have a very pregnant lab right now.  Some mutt dug a hole under the fence when she was in heat.  I think the President should have waited and adopted one.....I mean five,  of my mutt puppies.


----------



## Zoom-boing

oreo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fantastic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had friends that raised a Portugese water dog from a puppy.  The first few years the dog was just fine around kids & strangers.  As it got older--about 8--he was hard to get around.  Would growl a people, including kids, & even bit it's owner.
> 
> It got so mean--they finally had to put it down.
> 
> Hopefully, this Portugese water dog doesn't have the same inclination.
Click to expand...



I hope their dog stays sane!  I love dogs.  The new First Puppy is adorable.  While I think it would have been nice for them to adopt from a shelter (because he did say that they were going to do this), I'm glad for the kids that they kept their word and got them a dog.  

I saw this picture on tv today and think it's a great shot.  I don't know how to put pictures up on here other than in thumbnails.  If it were bigger you could see that the puppy's back left and front right paws are off the ground, as are both of Obama's feet.  It's just a great shot.  

The dog's name is Bo, as apparently Michelle's father was nicknamed Diddley and the name references Bo Diddley.  The dog is also black and white.  Hmmmm  . . . . .


----------



## Meister

I can't believe this thread got the mileage that it did.  We're talking about a dog...right?  Who really cares what the dog pedigree is?  it's got to be a lovable dog...just like most dogs are.  Hey I'm about as conservative as it comes...but I have to give a pass on Obama on this one.
Having said that, I find it kind of curious that Barry was so vein that he had to name it...BO/B.O., like that's fooling anyone but maybe his kids.


----------



## DvDud1

Meister said:


> I can't believe this thread got the mileage that it did.  We're talking about a dog...right?  Who really cares what the dog pedigree is?  it's got to be a lovable dog...just like most dogs are.  Hey I'm about as conservative as it comes...but I have to give a pass on Obama on this one.
> Having said that, I find it kind of curious that Barry was so vein that he had to name it...BO/B.O., like that's fooling anyone but maybe his kids.



Obama dropped the ball on this one, for several reasons.

For one thing, he PLEDGED to adopt a shelter dog, a "rescue". There are too many abandoned animals being put down simply because they're stray-Obama should have stuck with his pledge and set a good example.
And after all...a pledge IS a promise.
BUT...the Obamas, like all too many people out there, went for a particular "designer breed" that's currently popular in their circle, and they broke their pledge to bring home a shelter rescue in favor of bringing home a Kennedy dog instead.

Instead of setting the example that it's important to make the effort to look around the shelters out there for a suitable pet, Obama sent the message that it's OK to adopt a designer doggy like he's Paris Hilton or something, and to hell with all the animals who need loving homes to keep them from living in shelters or, in the majority of cases, being euthanized simply beacuse there are too many.

And-now Portugese Water Dogs are gonna be in demand, they'll be the new "in" breed for some time to come. People will pay big bucks for them, and guess where the supply will come from to meet the demand?

In a staggering number of cases, from puppy mill breeders.

You can bet that the puppy mill people are creaming their jeans right now...I absolutely guarantee you that will be the next big thing for all the puppy mill breeders out there...*and Obama made it happen.*

But he's probably just ignorant of all that...right? I mean, not everyone knows about puppy mills and their cruel practices...

Well, Obama SHOULD know all about it...when he was running for election, he publicly met with a lady named Jana Kohl, who is an author and activist against puppy mill breeders, and he made noise about being sympathetic to her cause...Obama even took advantage of a photo-op and was photographed holding "Baby", Kohl's dog, who is a 3-legged puppy mill survivor and a nationally recognized "poster dog" AGAINST puppy mills and FOR humane adoption.

In the grand scheme of things, Obama breaking his promise on this issue won't destroy the nation but it DOES send a bad message...and it WILL bolster the economy for puppy mill breeders who move quickly to start cranking out Portugese Water Dogs for all the idiots who are gonna just HAVE to have one, whereas Obama COULD have set the trend for those same idiots to do the RIGHT thing and adopt thru local animal shelters.
Of course puppy mill breeders will overbreed as they tend to do, and alot of litters will be left to live out their brief, cruel lives in dirty, cold cages, but the breeders will still make big bucks because they've learned how to keep costs down-don't waste money providing any but the absolute barest of care for your stock, and if you're overstocked-kill the surplus...or just let 'em starve to death.

Obama broke a promise...and for alot of animal rights organizations out there that are trying very hard to promote adoption for abandoned pets and puppy mill rescues, it was an important promise.
But hey, what the hell...he got a KENNEDY dog. 
It'll serve him right if that dog drinks all his scotch, humps his daughters, and then pukes all over the floor and passes out.


----------



## Bfgrn

DvDud1 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this thread got the mileage that it did.  We're talking about a dog...right?  Who really cares what the dog pedigree is?  it's got to be a lovable dog...just like most dogs are.  Hey I'm about as conservative as it comes...but I have to give a pass on Obama on this one.
> Having said that, I find it kind of curious that Barry was so vein that he had to name it...BO/B.O., like that's fooling anyone but maybe his kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dropped the ball on this one, for several reasons.
> 
> For one thing, he PLEDGED to adopt a shelter dog, a "rescue". There are too many abandoned animals being put down simply because they're stray-Obama should have stuck with his pledge and set a good example.
> And after all...a pledge IS a promise.
> BUT...the Obamas, like all too many people out there, went for a particular "designer breed" that's currently popular in their circle, and they broke their pledge to bring home a shelter rescue in favor of bringing home a Kennedy dog instead.
> 
> Instead of setting the example that it's important to make the effort to look around the shelters out there for a suitable pet, Obama sent the message that it's OK to adopt a designer doggy like he's Paris Hilton or something, and to hell with all the animals who need loving homes to keep them from living in shelters or, in the majority of cases, being euthanized simply beacuse there are too many.
> 
> And-now Portugese Water Dogs are gonna be in demand, they'll be the new "in" breed for some time to come. People will pay big bucks for them, and guess where the supply will come from to meet the demand?
> 
> In a staggering number of cases, from puppy mill breeders.
> 
> You can bet that the puppy mill people are creaming their jeans right now...I absolutely guarantee you that will be the next big thing for all the puppy mill breeders out there...*and Obama made it happen.*
> 
> But he's probably just ignorant of all that...right? I mean, not everyone knows about puppy mills and their cruel practices...
> 
> Well, Obama SHOULD know all about it...when he was running for election, he publicly met with a lady named Jana Kohl, who is an author and activist against puppy mill breeders, and he made noise about being sympathetic to her cause...Obama even took advantage of a photo-op and was photographed holding "Baby", Kohl's dog, who is a 3-legged puppy mill survivor and a nationally recognized "poster dog" AGAINST puppy mills and FOR humane adoption.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, Obama breaking his promise on this issue won't destroy the nation but it DOES send a bad message...and it WILL bolster the economy for puppy mill breeders who move quickly to start cranking out Portugese Water Dogs for all the idiots who are gonna just HAVE to have one, whereas Obama COULD have set the trend for those same idiots to do the RIGHT thing and adopt thru local animal shelters.
> Of course puppy mill breeders will overbreed as they tend to do, and alot of litters will be left to live out their brief, cruel lives in dirty, cold cages, but the breeders will still make big bucks because they've learned how to keep costs down-don't waste money providing any but the absolute barest of care for your stock, and if you're overstocked-kill the surplus...or just let 'em starve to death.
> 
> Obama broke a promise...and for alot of animal rights organizations out there that are trying very hard to promote adoption for abandoned pets and puppy mill rescues, it was an important promise.
> But hey, what the hell...he got a KENNEDY dog.
> It'll serve him right if that dog drinks all his scotch, humps his daughters, and then pukes all over the floor and passes out.
Click to expand...


Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society

From CNN Correspondent Kate Bolduan

WASHINGTON (CNN)  CNN has confirmed that President Obama and the first lady will make a donation to the Washington D.C. Humane Society.

The first family originally planned to get their new dog from an animal shelter but ultimately settled on a puppy given to them by Sen. Ted Kennedy, one of the president's close political allies.

The donation was first reported by the Washington Post which described the plan to give the money as "intended [by the Obamas] to lend a serious symbolic note" to their original pledge to get a shelter animal.

CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society « - Blogs from CNN.com


----------



## DvDud1

Bfgrn said:


> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this thread got the mileage that it did.  We're talking about a dog...right?  Who really cares what the dog pedigree is?  it's got to be a lovable dog...just like most dogs are.  Hey I'm about as conservative as it comes...but I have to give a pass on Obama on this one.
> Having said that, I find it kind of curious that Barry was so vein that he had to name it...BO/B.O., like that's fooling anyone but maybe his kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dropped the ball on this one, for several reasons.
> 
> For one thing, he PLEDGED to adopt a shelter dog, a "rescue". There are too many abandoned animals being put down simply because they're stray-Obama should have stuck with his pledge and set a good example.
> And after all...a pledge IS a promise.
> BUT...the Obamas, like all too many people out there, went for a particular "designer breed" that's currently popular in their circle, and they broke their pledge to bring home a shelter rescue in favor of bringing home a Kennedy dog instead.
> 
> Instead of setting the example that it's important to make the effort to look around the shelters out there for a suitable pet, Obama sent the message that it's OK to adopt a designer doggy like he's Paris Hilton or something, and to hell with all the animals who need loving homes to keep them from living in shelters or, in the majority of cases, being euthanized simply beacuse there are too many.
> 
> And-now Portugese Water Dogs are gonna be in demand, they'll be the new "in" breed for some time to come. People will pay big bucks for them, and guess where the supply will come from to meet the demand?
> 
> In a staggering number of cases, from puppy mill breeders.
> 
> You can bet that the puppy mill people are creaming their jeans right now...I absolutely guarantee you that will be the next big thing for all the puppy mill breeders out there...*and Obama made it happen.*
> 
> But he's probably just ignorant of all that...right? I mean, not everyone knows about puppy mills and their cruel practices...
> 
> Well, Obama SHOULD know all about it...when he was running for election, he publicly met with a lady named Jana Kohl, who is an author and activist against puppy mill breeders, and he made noise about being sympathetic to her cause...Obama even took advantage of a photo-op and was photographed holding "Baby", Kohl's dog, who is a 3-legged puppy mill survivor and a nationally recognized "poster dog" AGAINST puppy mills and FOR humane adoption.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, Obama breaking his promise on this issue won't destroy the nation but it DOES send a bad message...and it WILL bolster the economy for puppy mill breeders who move quickly to start cranking out Portugese Water Dogs for all the idiots who are gonna just HAVE to have one, whereas Obama COULD have set the trend for those same idiots to do the RIGHT thing and adopt thru local animal shelters.
> Of course puppy mill breeders will overbreed as they tend to do, and alot of litters will be left to live out their brief, cruel lives in dirty, cold cages, but the breeders will still make big bucks because they've learned how to keep costs down-don't waste money providing any but the absolute barest of care for your stock, and if you're overstocked-kill the surplus...or just let 'em starve to death.
> 
> Obama broke a promise...and for alot of animal rights organizations out there that are trying very hard to promote adoption for abandoned pets and puppy mill rescues, it was an important promise.
> But hey, what the hell...he got a KENNEDY dog.
> It'll serve him right if that dog drinks all his scotch, humps his daughters, and then pukes all over the floor and passes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society
> 
> From CNN Correspondent Kate Bolduan
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNN)  CNN has confirmed that President Obama and the first lady will make a donation to the Washington D.C. Humane Society.
> 
> The first family originally planned to get their new dog from an animal shelter but ultimately settled on a puppy given to them by Sen. Ted Kennedy, one of the president's close political allies.
> 
> The donation was first reported by the Washington Post which described the plan to give the money as "intended [by the Obamas] to lend a serious symbolic note" to their original pledge to get a shelter animal.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society « - Blogs from CNN.com
Click to expand...


I read that yesterday, about the Obamas making a donation.

That's nice.

But Obama keeping his promise and setting a better example would have had much bigger and better results...and it was the RIGHT thing to do.

To those who champion abused and abandoned animals, Obama keeping his promise would have had more of an impact-AND it would have likely spiked adoptions of strays and "rescues" across the country.

To those who are trying to educate and inform the public about puppy mills, and get legislation passed that would eliminate inhumane and often oourageously disgusting puppy mill practices, Obama keeping his promise again not only would have helped spotlight adoptions...it would NOT have given puppy mill breeders a new "product line" to cash in on.

Mark my words...Portugese Water Dogs will be THE next windfall for puppy mill breeders, _and Obama made it happen._ 

But at least the humane society in D.C. will have a few extra dollars.

So, it's OK not to keep a promise, it's OK not to take the extra time and effort to do the right thing, as long as you throw money at someone?

Obama fucked up on this one...and for those members of the public who are aware of puppy mill issues and animal rights issues, AND aware of the fact that Obama had no problem using them to better posture and appeal to members of those groups while running for election, he can't honestly say that he didn't know better...or that he didn't* lie*.

But he donated a few bucks to the local humane society...B-F-D.


----------



## Bfgrn

DvDud1 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama dropped the ball on this one, for several reasons.
> 
> For one thing, he PLEDGED to adopt a shelter dog, a "rescue". There are too many abandoned animals being put down simply because they're stray-Obama should have stuck with his pledge and set a good example.
> And after all...a pledge IS a promise.
> BUT...the Obamas, like all too many people out there, went for a particular "designer breed" that's currently popular in their circle, and they broke their pledge to bring home a shelter rescue in favor of bringing home a Kennedy dog instead.
> 
> Instead of setting the example that it's important to make the effort to look around the shelters out there for a suitable pet, Obama sent the message that it's OK to adopt a designer doggy like he's Paris Hilton or something, and to hell with all the animals who need loving homes to keep them from living in shelters or, in the majority of cases, being euthanized simply beacuse there are too many.
> 
> And-now Portugese Water Dogs are gonna be in demand, they'll be the new "in" breed for some time to come. People will pay big bucks for them, and guess where the supply will come from to meet the demand?
> 
> In a staggering number of cases, from puppy mill breeders.
> 
> You can bet that the puppy mill people are creaming their jeans right now...I absolutely guarantee you that will be the next big thing for all the puppy mill breeders out there...*and Obama made it happen.*
> 
> But he's probably just ignorant of all that...right? I mean, not everyone knows about puppy mills and their cruel practices...
> 
> Well, Obama SHOULD know all about it...when he was running for election, he publicly met with a lady named Jana Kohl, who is an author and activist against puppy mill breeders, and he made noise about being sympathetic to her cause...Obama even took advantage of a photo-op and was photographed holding "Baby", Kohl's dog, who is a 3-legged puppy mill survivor and a nationally recognized "poster dog" AGAINST puppy mills and FOR humane adoption.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, Obama breaking his promise on this issue won't destroy the nation but it DOES send a bad message...and it WILL bolster the economy for puppy mill breeders who move quickly to start cranking out Portugese Water Dogs for all the idiots who are gonna just HAVE to have one, whereas Obama COULD have set the trend for those same idiots to do the RIGHT thing and adopt thru local animal shelters.
> Of course puppy mill breeders will overbreed as they tend to do, and alot of litters will be left to live out their brief, cruel lives in dirty, cold cages, but the breeders will still make big bucks because they've learned how to keep costs down-don't waste money providing any but the absolute barest of care for your stock, and if you're overstocked-kill the surplus...or just let 'em starve to death.
> 
> Obama broke a promise...and for alot of animal rights organizations out there that are trying very hard to promote adoption for abandoned pets and puppy mill rescues, it was an important promise.
> But hey, what the hell...he got a KENNEDY dog.
> It'll serve him right if that dog drinks all his scotch, humps his daughters, and then pukes all over the floor and passes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society
> 
> From CNN Correspondent Kate Bolduan
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNN)  CNN has confirmed that President Obama and the first lady will make a donation to the Washington D.C. Humane Society.
> 
> The first family originally planned to get their new dog from an animal shelter but ultimately settled on a puppy given to them by Sen. Ted Kennedy, one of the president's close political allies.
> 
> The donation was first reported by the Washington Post which described the plan to give the money as "intended [by the Obamas] to lend a serious symbolic note" to their original pledge to get a shelter animal.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that yesterday, about the Obamas making a donation.
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> But Obama keeping his promise and setting a better example would have had much bigger and better results...and it was the RIGHT thing to do.
> 
> To those who champion abused and abandoned animals, Obama keeping his promise would have had more of an impact-AND it would have likely spiked adoptions of strays and "rescues" across the country.
> 
> To those who are trying to educate and inform the public about puppy mills, and get legislation passed that would eliminate inhumane and often oourageously disgusting puppy mill practices, Obama keeping his promise again not only would have helped spotlight adoptions...it would NOT have given puppy mill breeders a new "product line" to cash in on.
> 
> Mark my words...Portugese Water Dogs will be THE next windfall for puppy mill breeders, _and Obama made it happen._
> 
> But at least the humane society in D.C. will have a few extra dollars.
> 
> So, it's OK not to keep a promise, it's OK not to take the extra time and effort to do the right thing, as long as you throw money at someone?
> 
> Obama fucked up on this one...and for those members of the public who are aware of puppy mill issues and animal rights issues, AND aware of the fact that Obama had no problem using them to better posture and appeal to members of those groups while running for election, he can't honestly say that he didn't know better...or that he didn't* lie*.
> 
> But he donated a few bucks to the local humane society...B-F-D.
Click to expand...


Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, it is asking others to live as one wishes to live.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Jon

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your kid some allergy pills and let her be on her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
Click to expand...


It can't be too bad, they're around the mutt Obama and his beast of a wife all day long.


----------



## Bfgrn

jsanders said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be too bad, they're around the mutt Obama and his beast of a wife all day long.
Click to expand...


A moron quoting Gandi...LOL!


----------



## Jon

A liberal who has no idea what they're talking about. There's a shocker.


----------



## DvDud1

Bfgrn said:


> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society
> 
> From CNN Correspondent Kate Bolduan
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNN)  CNN has confirmed that President Obama and the first lady will make a donation to the Washington D.C. Humane Society.
> 
> The first family originally planned to get their new dog from an animal shelter but ultimately settled on a puppy given to them by Sen. Ted Kennedy, one of the president's close political allies.
> 
> The donation was first reported by the Washington Post which described the plan to give the money as "intended [by the Obamas] to lend a serious symbolic note" to their original pledge to get a shelter animal.
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - Update: Obamas to donate to D.C. Humane Society « - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that yesterday, about the Obamas making a donation.
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> But Obama keeping his promise and setting a better example would have had much bigger and better results...and it was the RIGHT thing to do.
> 
> To those who champion abused and abandoned animals, Obama keeping his promise would have had more of an impact-AND it would have likely spiked adoptions of strays and "rescues" across the country.
> 
> To those who are trying to educate and inform the public about puppy mills, and get legislation passed that would eliminate inhumane and often oourageously disgusting puppy mill practices, Obama keeping his promise again not only would have helped spotlight adoptions...it would NOT have given puppy mill breeders a new "product line" to cash in on.
> 
> Mark my words...Portugese Water Dogs will be THE next windfall for puppy mill breeders, _and Obama made it happen._
> 
> But at least the humane society in D.C. will have a few extra dollars.
> 
> So, it's OK not to keep a promise, it's OK not to take the extra time and effort to do the right thing, as long as you throw money at someone?
> 
> Obama fucked up on this one...and for those members of the public who are aware of puppy mill issues and animal rights issues, AND aware of the fact that Obama had no problem using them to better posture and appeal to members of those groups while running for election, he can't honestly say that he didn't know better...or that he didn't* lie*.
> 
> But he donated a few bucks to the local humane society...B-F-D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfishness is not living as one wishes to live, it is asking others to live as one wishes to live.
> Oscar Wilde
Click to expand...


Puppy Mills | The Humane Society of the United States 

Puppymills - information on puppymills and what you can do to stop them. 

Facts: Puppy Mills 

"It's just going to precipitate back-yard breeders," the Calgarian said.

"My breeder had worked really hard to breed for temperament and health, and she's done a good job. You pay the big bucks for that. Now you're going to have people everywhere selling Portuguese water dog puppies."

She fears a craze, like when Disney's 101 Dalmatians was released. People rushed to buy the spotted pups, thinking they'd be like the adorable dogs in the movie, not the high-strung, hard-to-train adults they grew into.

Puppy mills churned out over-bred dogs with health problems, and animal shelters were filled with unwanted pets.

"There are breed fads and we see the remnants of that here,"said Lindsay Jones, a spokeswoman with the Calgary Humane Society, adding the shelter is seeing more Labradoodles and toy mixes, two of the more recent fad dogs.
Owners fear puppy mills will exploit Obama's pet

New Jersey breeders report interest in the Porties, as they're warmly nicknamed, has surged.

But while the limelight is exciting, the small community of those who raise the dogs worries fame could come at a price. They say caution is required to prevent slapdash "puppy mills" and over-zealous new owners from interrupting the breed's slow and careful journey from the Old World.
Portuguese water dogs popularity on rise in N.J. - Must-See Stories - NJ.com


"Losers make promises they often break.  Winners make commitments they always keep."  

"A promise is a debt."


----------



## Iriemon

DavidS said:


> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> This isn't change. This is a man who's rich and can get whatever he wants. He's supposed to represent the "people" of the United States, but the "people" of the United States don't do this shit. It's inexcusable. There are so many dogs dying every day and what a wonderful thing it would have been for Mr. Obama to have rescued and adopted a pitbull while it was young and raised it properly showing that not all pitbulls are bad. And a pitbull is a hypoallergenic dog. There are thousands of pitbulls dying every day. You really wanna make a big splash - go to a small, non-existent non-profit animal rescue organization that saves dogs from kill shelters and adopt a dog from there. You have no idea how much time and effort these people put into caring for a dog who was just hours away from being put to sleep. AT LEAST - Jesus Christ - AT LEAST DON'T ADOPT A FUCKING PUREBRED! ADOPT A MUTT.
> 
> This really irks me. He said he was going to rescue a dog from a shelter. And while he did, he "rescued" a purebred from a high end Kennel in Texas where the Kennedy's adopted their dogs. This is BS.
> 
> Prez Pup Coming to Obama White House Tuesday - TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of exclusive details on the Portuguese Water Dog
> President Barack Obama and Michelle are getting for Sasha and Malia. The pooch will make its grand entrance on Tuesday, and it's coming from a prominent Texas kennel, with the help of Senator Ted Kennedy's family.
> 
> The black dog -- a male -- is approximately six months old. We've learned it was bred at the kennel and sold to someone who gave it back. The kennel is now "re-homing" the dog to the Obamas. The dog was named Charlie, but the Obamas will rename it.
> 
> Now here's where the Kennedys come into play. The kennel has sold the Kennedys three Portuguese Water Dogs in the past, all from the same lineage. The dog the Obamas will be getting is from the same lineage as the Kennedy dogs. The Kennedy family will be presenting the new dog to the Obamas, but it's really coming from the kennel.
> 
> The reason this all sounds so technical is that there are issues regarding gifts to the Prez. The fact that the pup is being re-homed makes it all kosher.
Click to expand...


And that's why you voted for Obama?  Because you thought he'd get the family dog at the pound?

I'm sorry you've been disappointed.


----------



## Indiana Oracle

Just another example of The Prophet's mindset.  He can't just get a good mutt or something line an American Bulldog, because that might give the ever-increasingly desparate press a bone to chew on. Since he probably does not feel capable of it, he could certainly have hired an expert to temperament check the animal if that was a concern.

And $5,000 is what I understand he paid Kennedy for it.  Since Kennedy is no longer in the business of murdering young women and fleeing the scene, presumably the money is intended to serve a purpose other than payoffs.  Pure speculation, but I would bet the $5,000 it will not go to a homeless person in Boston.


----------



## rayboyusmc

Another right wing nothing thread.   But that's all you've got.


----------



## Indiana Oracle

rayboy --
You are barking up the wrong tree if that 'right-wing nut' plop was aimed at me.  I simply see Kennedy as one among many thoroughly disgusting members of Congress.  He just happens to be a judicial as well as a political criminal.  

Frankly I think his greatest achievement in office was that he stayed there.  He is a walking monument to why term limits should be put into law.


----------



## Shogun

are you people REALLY getting bent out of fucking shape over the dog in the white house?


----------



## bigdaddygtr

xsited1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost busted a gut laughing at your post.  I thought you were just joking, but you're evidently serious.
> 
> There were plenty of options available.  Here's a good article on the subject:
> 
> Obamas to choose First Dog, hopefully shelter adoption | PETS 911 Animal Crossroads
Click to expand...



I actually agree with you, I can't believe David cares this much, kid needs a Qualude.  

Obama should've talked to Mike Vick before he gotta dog


----------



## bigdaddygtr

jsanders said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...let your kid get allergy-induced asthma to make a political point.
> 
> spoken like someone who's never had to protect a kid or deal with allergies or asthma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be too bad, they're around the mutt Obama and his beast of a wife all day long.
Click to expand...



Another racist comment from another jackass from backwards ass Arkansas.  Boy, not shocking you'd say something like that


----------



## Bfgrn

bigdaddygtr said:


> jsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be too bad, they're around the mutt Obama and his beast of a wife all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another racist comment from another jackass from backwards ass Arkansas.  Boy, not shocking you'd say something like that
Click to expand...


Don't let it bug you...this pea brain mentality will come home to roost when the Republicans have the ribbon cutting ceremony for:

The New RNC Headquarters


----------



## Ravi

My God, the entire country has Obama OCD.

I hope we never find out what type of underwear he prefers.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

WHO CARES!?!?!?!?!?!? Dont we have enough serious shit going on to be concerning ourselves about were Obama got his dog!?! I really cant believe this is making headline news!


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He did say however that Pit bulls are Hypo allergenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. And they're wonderful dogs if trained right. With hundreds of people staffing the white house, I'm sure you can find someone to throw a stick for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one with kids or who has that many people going on and off their premises should have a pitbull....
> 
> you never want an animal around kids that you can't stop if it does something dangerous.
> 
> sorry to the pitbull lovers. you may not know this, but when you go to a shelter, certain types of dogs are not allowed to be given to families... even jack russels and cocker spaniels because they don't have the proper temperment.
Click to expand...


  You ignorant bitch. The dog that is with Betty Boop, in your picture is a pitbull.


----------



## user_name_guest

What's wrong with pittbulls?  They are Michael Vick type dogs.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

user_name_guest said:


> What's wrong with pittbulls?  They are Michael Vick type dogs.



Nothing is wrong with pit bulls or any other type of dog. Its the fucking ignorant people that give these dogs a bad rap.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are. And they're wonderful dogs if trained right. With hundreds of people staffing the white house, I'm sure you can find someone to throw a stick for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one with kids or who has that many people going on and off their premises should have a pitbull....
> 
> you never want an animal around kids that you can't stop if it does something dangerous.
> 
> sorry to the pitbull lovers. you may not know this, but when you go to a shelter, certain types of dogs are not allowed to be given to families... even jack russels and cocker spaniels because they don't have the proper temperment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant bitch.
Click to expand...


Nothing ignorant about that.  Dogs can be dangerous,  especially around kids.  Large aggressive breeds,  especially so.  No need to take offense.  

Pit Bulls can make great pets but their specific breeding suits them to inflicting bites and wrestling it's quarry to the gound mercilessly.  Dalmations are good dogs too,  but not for kids.  They are horse dogs that do not tolerate tugging and pulling and are prone to nip at children and other animals.  Many herding breeds are prone to nip at kids.  That's aht they were bred for,  to nip at cattle and sheep.  

There is nothing wrong with knowing about breed characteristics and applying that knowledge.  In fact,  it is the right thing to do.  If I said that you shouldn't use a chihuahua for a herding dog,  would you be equally offended?


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> user_name_guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with pittbulls?  They are Michael Vick type dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with pit bulls or any other type of dog. Its the fucking ignorant people that give these dogs a bad rap.
Click to expand...


No,  it is breeding.  You can blame these breeders from long ago for selecting characterisitcs like being quick to bite, if you want.  Fact is these are characteristics that are bred into the dogs.  Now,  pitbulls are not bred to be man biters.  They are much more agressive to other animals than humnas.  That was their purpose.  Boxers were bred as guard variety that are more prone to be wary of strange humans and fairly quick to bite.


----------



## garyd

Again only truly anal people give a fat rats patoot where the hell Obama gets his freaking dog.

And rayboy you retard DavidS is on your side of nearly every issue so why the hell is this a rightwinger thread.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one with kids or who has that many people going on and off their premises should have a pitbull....
> 
> you never want an animal around kids that you can't stop if it does something dangerous.
> 
> sorry to the pitbull lovers. you may not know this, but when you go to a shelter, certain types of dogs are not allowed to be given to families... even jack russels and cocker spaniels because they don't have the proper temperment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing ignorant about that.  Dogs can be dangerous,  especially around kids.  Large aggressive breeds,  especially so.  No need to take offense.
> 
> Pit Bulls can make great pets but their specific breeding suits them to inflicting bites and wrestling it's quarry to the gound mercilessly.  Dalmations are good dogs too,  but not for kids.  They are horse dogs that do not tolerate tugging and pulling and are prone to nip at children and other animals.  Many herding breeds are prone to nip at kids.  That's aht they were bred for,  to nip at cattle and sheep.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with knowing about breed characteristics and applying that knowledge.  In fact,  it is the right thing to do.  If I said that you shouldn't use a chihuahua for a herding dog,  would you be equally offended?
Click to expand...


No there is nothing wrong with knowing about Breed Characteristic.  Dogs are only dangerous when their ignorant bad owner allows them to get to that state of mind.


----------



## user_name_guest

garyd said:


> Again only truly anal people give a fat rats patoot where the hell Obama gets his freaking dog.
> 
> And rayboy you retard DavidS is on your side of nearly every issue so why the hell is this a rightwinger thread.



I always have the same question about celebrities.  Why do we give a damn about Anna Nicole Smith, Angelina Jolie, Octumom,... why?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> user_name_guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with pittbulls?  They are Michael Vick type dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with pit bulls or any other type of dog. Its the fucking ignorant people that give these dogs a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,  it is breeding.  You can blame these breeders from long ago for selecting characterisitcs like being quick to bite, if you want.  Fact is these are characteristics that are bred into the dogs.  Now,  pitbulls are not bred to be man biters.  They are much more agressive to other animals than humnas.  That was their purpose.  Boxers were bred as guard variety that are more prone to be wary of strange humans and fairly quick to bite.
Click to expand...


NOOOOO, actually, a dog isnt born ready to kill another dog. Dogs are PACK animals. They need to be with their own kind.  They become aggressive when they are trained by ignorant people.


----------



## Ravi

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> user_name_guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with pittbulls?  They are Michael Vick type dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with pit bulls or any other type of dog. Its the fucking ignorant people that give these dogs a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,  it is breeding.  You can blame these breeders from long ago for selecting characterisitcs like being quick to bite, if you want.  Fact is these are characteristics that are bred into the dogs.  Now,  pitbulls are not bred to be man biters.  They are much more agressive to other animals than humnas.  That was their purpose.  Boxers were bred as guard variety that are more prone to be wary of strange humans and fairly quick to bite.
Click to expand...

mmmm....but dogs are already genetically wired to be aggressive to humans, it is breeding that has made most of them not. So when you breed back in this aggressive trait you can't always be sure that it won't be turned on humans. I don't think pit bulls are good choices for pets when one has children. Not to mention the gangsta rep it would give Obama.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

There are no bad dogs, JUST BAD OWNERS


----------



## ABikerSailor

Obama's dog was a pooch Kennedy gave to someone else, and the person gave it back.  The dog was originally called "Charlie".

When it was given back to Kennedy, he gave it to Obama.

The dog is a re-gifted fruitcake, or a pink elephant.

My question is, why the fuck are we concerned with a poodle on steroids?


----------



## Ravi

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> There are no bad dogs, JUST BAD OWNERS


That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.


----------



## garyd

Who gets to be top dog in the pack. Why the one that can whip every other dog in the packs butt of course. Same is true of most pack animals. Including Chimps and lions.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Ravi said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bad dogs, JUST BAD OWNERS
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.
Click to expand...


Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.


----------



## Ravi

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bad dogs, JUST BAD OWNERS
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
Click to expand...

Malice has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong with pit bulls or any other type of dog. Its the fucking ignorant people that give these dogs a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,  it is breeding.  You can blame these breeders from long ago for selecting characterisitcs like being quick to bite, if you want.  Fact is these are characteristics that are bred into the dogs.  Now,  pitbulls are not bred to be man biters.  They are much more agressive to other animals than humnas.  That was their purpose.  Boxers were bred as guard variety that are more prone to be wary of strange humans and fairly quick to bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOO, actually, a dog isnt born ready to kill another dog. Dogs are PACK animals. They need to be with their own kind.  They become aggressive when they are trained by ignorant people.
Click to expand...



Particular dogs are bred to have particular characterisitcs.  These are not taught.  Some are naturally agressive.  Pitt Bulls are one of these breeds,  in regard to agressiveness to other animals.  They are prone to it.  Sure,  they will do what they are told,  most of the time,  if you have established your self as the dominant.  But you can't be there to tell every dog what to do all the time.  Make no mistake,  they are thinking creatures and if you aren't there to dominate,  they will work it out on their own....through violence.

Pretneding otherwise is just that....pretend.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You can have the best trained dog in the world, but, put 'em in a situation where they get jumpy, they can attack ANYONE.

Same thing can happen if you've been away from your pet for a long time as well.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Ravi said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malice has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


Malice has alot to do with it.   Dogs live in the moment & dont hold grudges, unlike people. People are the ones who train dogs to be aggressive, wither around other dogs or children or what ever.  Whither they realize it or not, people cause dogs to behave in the way that they do. 
 All the dog attacks that you see on the news where a pitbull or other "aggressive bred" has attacked a child is due to lack of leadership and discipline in the owner.  
As a reminder, all dogs are capable of aggression towards humans. Golden Retrievers & Labs are among the the leading causes of bites and attacks.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bad dogs, JUST BAD OWNERS
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
Click to expand...



Animals also do what they are bred to do,  unless you break them down and take it from them.  Bird dogs don't have to be told to be agressive with birds.  They just are.  Rotties need little help with herding.  They just do it.  

You can try this crap all day but dog breeds were made to produce results.  And they do.  Trying to say that a pit bull won't bite on his own is like trying to tell me that a chihuahua isn't small on his own.  They were bred that way.  A pitbulls bite characterisitics are just as breed engineered as a chihuahuas size.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,  it is breeding.  You can blame these breeders from long ago for selecting characterisitcs like being quick to bite, if you want.  Fact is these are characteristics that are bred into the dogs.  Now,  pitbulls are not bred to be man biters.  They are much more agressive to other animals than humnas.  That was their purpose.  Boxers were bred as guard variety that are more prone to be wary of strange humans and fairly quick to bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO, actually, a dog isnt born ready to kill another dog. Dogs are PACK animals. They need to be with their own kind.  They become aggressive when they are trained by ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Particular dogs are bred to have particular characterisitcs.  These are not taught.  Some are naturally agressive.  Pitt Bulls are one of these breeds,  in regard to agressiveness to other animals.  They are prone to it.  Sure,  they will do what they are told,  most of the time,  if you have established your self as the dominant.  But you can't be there to tell every dog what to do all the time.  Make no mistake,  they are thinking creatures and if you aren't there to dominate,  they will work it out on their own....through violence.
> 
> Pretneding otherwise is just that....pretend.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on that. If you choose to own a particular breed, you do have to establish dominance and keep it that way. But at the same time, if you choose to own a particular breed, you shouldnt feel comfortable "leaving" it anywhere. But you dont have to tell every dog what to do all the time. You just have to tell YOUR dog what to do all the time.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly. It's like saying there are no bad people, just bad parents.  I never understand where people get the idea that dogs are just angels with fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Animals also do what they are bred to do,  unless you break them down and take it from them.  Bird dogs don't have to be told to be agressive with birds.  They just are.  Rotties need little help with herding.  They just do it.
> 
> You can try this crap all day but dog breeds were made to produce results.  And they do.  Trying to say that a pit bull won't bite on his own is like trying to tell me that a chihuahua isn't small on his own.  They were bred that way.  A pitbulls bite characterisitics are just as breed engineered as a chihuahuas size.
Click to expand...


And Golden Retrievers are suppose to be gentle family dogs but they are the number 3 biter in the country.  All dogs bite. KIDS BITE, all because they wernt taught NOT to bite.


----------



## Jon

bigdaddygtr said:


> jsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the type and severity is of the Obama kid's allergies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be too bad, they're around the mutt Obama and his beast of a wife all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another racist comment from another jackass from backwards ass Arkansas.  Boy, not shocking you'd say something like that
Click to expand...


What's racist about stating the truth? By definition, Obama is a mutt. Period.

His wife being a beast has nothing to do with race. She's just a classless piece of trash, regardless of her skin color.

Another racist accusation from another piece of shit finger-pointing liberal. Boy, not shocking you'd think something like this is racist.

Also, clearly you know nothing about Arkansas. Backwards? Hardly.


----------



## Ravi

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Malice has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malice has alot to do with it.   Dogs live in the moment & dont hold grudges, unlike people. People are the ones who train dogs to be aggressive, wither around other dogs or children or what ever.  Whither they realize it or not, people cause dogs to behave in the way that they do.
> All the dog attacks that you see on the news where a pitbull or other "aggressive bred" has attacked a child is due to lack of leadership and discipline in the owner.
> As a reminder, all dogs are capable of aggression towards humans. Golden Retrievers & Labs are among the the leading causes of bites and attacks.
Click to expand...

Malice has nothing to do with it...I doubt dogs feel malice. I think Peejay explained it pretty well above. Dogs are pack animals, they look to the alpha leader for guidance. Often that leader is a human. The other humans in the dog's life are pack mates and subject to a fight for dominance. Heck, even the alpha dog is subject to a fight for dominance.


----------



## Ravi

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals also do what they are bred to do,  unless you break them down and take it from them.  Bird dogs don't have to be told to be agressive with birds.  They just are.  Rotties need little help with herding.  They just do it.
> 
> You can try this crap all day but dog breeds were made to produce results.  And they do.  Trying to say that a pit bull won't bite on his own is like trying to tell me that a chihuahua isn't small on his own.  They were bred that way.  A pitbulls bite characterisitics are just as breed engineered as a chihuahuas size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Golden Retrievers are suppose to be gentle family dogs but they are the number 3 biter in the country.  All dogs bite. KIDS BITE, all because they wernt taught NOT to bite.
Click to expand...

Golden's don't have a reputation for killing, however. There is a difference.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs do what you tell them to do! Thats why they look to us for guidance.  There is a difference between animals & humans. Animals dont understand malice. Its the ignorant people like you that Im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals also do what they are bred to do,  unless you break them down and take it from them.  Bird dogs don't have to be told to be agressive with birds.  They just are.  Rotties need little help with herding.  They just do it.
> 
> You can try this crap all day but dog breeds were made to produce results.  And they do.  Trying to say that a pit bull won't bite on his own is like trying to tell me that a chihuahua isn't small on his own.  They were bred that way.  A pitbulls bite characterisitics are just as breed engineered as a chihuahuas size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Golden Retrievers are suppose to be gentle family dogs but they are the number 3 biter in the country.  All dogs bite. KIDS BITE, all because they wernt taught NOT to bite.
Click to expand...


Well yes.  There is an age old test you can apply about biting:  Does it have teeth?  

Pit Bulls are generally not man biters,  by nature.  They have to be taught that, generally.  They also have to be taught not to bite and try to kill other animals.  They do this instinctively.  The most dangerous thing is the equipment the pity bull was equipped to bite you with.  It makes him a little more dangerous than other breeds.  He was intentionally given a large and powerful bite.

Boxers, OTOH,  ARE man biters.  They are great family dogs and will never bite your kids but the meter man?  The neighbors kids?  Oh yeah.....they will bit the hell out of a stranger with little warning.  

My dad raised both of these breeds.  I can tell you all about the mentality of a dog bite.

Stats on actual number of bites,  by breed,  are misleading.  There are many more golden retrievers than say,  mastiffs,  as household pets.  It's kind of like saying that more people choke on sterak every year than whale guts,  therefore,  steak is inherently more dangerous to eat than whale guts.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Ravi said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malice has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malice has alot to do with it.   Dogs live in the moment & dont hold grudges, unlike people. People are the ones who train dogs to be aggressive, wither around other dogs or children or what ever.  Whither they realize it or not, people cause dogs to behave in the way that they do.
> All the dog attacks that you see on the news where a pitbull or other "aggressive bred" has attacked a child is due to lack of leadership and discipline in the owner.
> As a reminder, all dogs are capable of aggression towards humans. Golden Retrievers & Labs are among the the leading causes of bites and attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malice has nothing to do with it...I doubt dogs feel malice. I think Peejay explained it pretty well above. Dogs are pack animals, they look to the alpha leader for guidance. Often that leader is a human. The other humans in the dog's life are pack mates and subject to a fight for dominance. Heck, even the alpha dog is subject to a fight for dominance.
Click to expand...


But you see there in lies the problem. You obviously didnt read what I said. I said that Malice is only a human emotion. And I also said that dogs are pack animals. You would think that Humans are the dominate one in the family, but Humans like to humanize dogs. In a humans mind what they think is domoinate in a dogs mind is not. SO NOOO, most house hold with dogs, the dog is the dominate one. Let me ask you, when you go for a walk walk with your dog, who is walking infront of who? And if the human that you are talking about is really the pack leader than the leadership role is passed down from one human to the other & ideally the dog is at the bottom where he is happy to be. Ignorance.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals also do what they are bred to do,  unless you break them down and take it from them.  Bird dogs don't have to be told to be agressive with birds.  They just are.  Rotties need little help with herding.  They just do it.
> 
> You can try this crap all day but dog breeds were made to produce results.  And they do.  Trying to say that a pit bull won't bite on his own is like trying to tell me that a chihuahua isn't small on his own.  They were bred that way.  A pitbulls bite characterisitics are just as breed engineered as a chihuahuas size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Golden Retrievers are suppose to be gentle family dogs but they are the number 3 biter in the country.  All dogs bite. KIDS BITE, all because they wernt taught NOT to bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes.  There is an age old test you can apply about biting:  Does it have teeth?
> 
> Pit Bulls are generally not man biters,  by nature.  They have to be taught that, generally.  They also have to be taught not to bite and try to kill other animals.  They do this instinctively.  The most dangerous thing is the equipment the pity bull was equipped to bite you with.  It makes him a little more dangerous than other breeds.  He was intentionally given a large and powerful bite.
> 
> Boxers, OTOH,  ARE man biters.  They are great family dogs and will never bite your kids but the meter man?  The neighbors kids?  Oh yeah.....they will bit the hell out of a stranger with little warning.
> 
> My dad raised both of these breeds.  I can tell you all about the mentality of a dog bite.
> 
> Stats on actual number of bites,  by breed,  are misleading.  There are many more golden retrievers than say,  mastiffs,  as household pets.  It's kind of like saying that more people choke on sterak every year than whale guts,  therefore,  steak is inherently more dangerous to eat than whale guts.
Click to expand...


Dont blame the steak for you not chewing properly


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Once again, this is Blame the dog, cause of its genetics instead of blaming the owners for not raising it properly, sounds like you & your father really didnt know what you were doing.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Just like a kid with fireworks, Do you watch the kid causiously, or just know that he will be ok cause he is of right genetics?


----------



## Peejay

Blame the genetics?  You mean RECOGNIZE the genetics?  Perhaps you would prefer that we ignore them?  Like the thousands and thousands of ignorant people who rushed out to buy little Suzie a dalmation on the way home from the movie?  Then Suzie got bit and the dog got chained and forgotten?  

It's a two way street.  I blame the genetics for my lab being an excellent bird dog.  Know why? Cause that is what lends itself to making her an excellent waterdog and retriever.  

You wan to fight bulls?  Fine, get yourself a pit bull.  That's what they were bred for.  But if you want to make a lap dog out of one,  you will have to tear down the dogs natural instincts.  That's why when we want a retriever,  we get a retriever.  When we want a sheep dog,  we get a herder.  When we want a lap dog,  we get an ornamental breed.  When you want a good family dog,  I guess you go for the powerful dogs built to take down large animals in blood sport.  

You can blame owners for what breeders did so long ago all you want.  Dogs have inherent characterisitcs.  Defending yoru breed for what it is meant for is much easier.  Trying to make out that pit bulls are ideal pets is bull shit.  If you admire the breed,  that's great,  get one.  But when the kids climb over the fence for a baseball when you aren't home and your dog eats him,  you deserve what you get for trying to make a pet out of a pit bull.  

Same goes for boxers, rotties,  all large aggresive breeds.  You are liable for what your dog does.  Remember that before you take on a dog that is equipped to kill.  So long as you keep that dog under control,  I got no problem.  You let that beast near me or my kid and he does his damage,  I will take everything you have.  And then some.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Blame the genetics?  You mean RECOGNIZE the genetics?  Perhaps you would prefer that we ignore them?  Like the thousands and thousands of ignorant people who rushed out to buy little Suzie a dalmation on the way home from the movie?  Then Suzie got bit and the dog got chained and forgotten?
> 
> It's a two way street.  I blame the genetics for my lab being an excellent bird dog.  Know why? Cause that is what lends itself to making her an excellent waterdog and retriever.
> 
> You wan to fight bulls?  Fine, get yourself a pit bull.  That's what they were bred for.  But if you want to make a lap dog out of one,  you will have to tear down the dogs natural instincts.  That's why when we want a retriever,  we get a retriever.  When we want a sheep dog,  we get a herder.  When we want a lap dog,  we get an ornamental breed.  When you want a good family dog,  I guess you go for the powerful dogs built to take down large animals in blood sport.
> 
> You can blame owners for what breeders did so long ago all you want.  Dogs have inherent characterisitcs.  Defending yoru breed for what it is meant for is much easier.  Trying to make out that pit bulls are ideal pets is bull shit.  If you admire the breed,  that's great,  get one.  But when the kids climb over the fence for a baseball when you aren't home and your dog eats him,  you deserve what you get for trying to make a pet out of a pit bull.
> 
> Same goes for boxers, rotties,  all large aggresive breeds.  You are liable for what your dog does.  Remember that before you take on a dog that is equipped to kill.  So long as you keep that dog under control,  I got no problem.  You let that beast near me or my kid and he does his damage,  I will take everything you have.  And then some.




My grandfather had a Lab. That dog bite everyone in the family before they finally decided to put it down. I have 2 large permenant scars from when I was attacked by the family Lab when I was 5 years old.  I have 2 German Shepherds that have never hurt a fly.  Natural killing instinct is in a dogs genetics, but if you dont raise it right, I dont give two shits what kind of dog it is, it will be aggressive. You let your beast near me or my kid & he does his damage, I will take everything you have......and then some.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the genetics?  You mean RECOGNIZE the genetics?  Perhaps you would prefer that we ignore them?  Like the thousands and thousands of ignorant people who rushed out to buy little Suzie a dalmation on the way home from the movie?  Then Suzie got bit and the dog got chained and forgotten?
> 
> It's a two way street.  I blame the genetics for my lab being an excellent bird dog.  Know why? Cause that is what lends itself to making her an excellent waterdog and retriever.
> 
> You wan to fight bulls?  Fine, get yourself a pit bull.  That's what they were bred for.  But if you want to make a lap dog out of one,  you will have to tear down the dogs natural instincts.  That's why when we want a retriever,  we get a retriever.  When we want a sheep dog,  we get a herder.  When we want a lap dog,  we get an ornamental breed.  When you want a good family dog,  I guess you go for the powerful dogs built to take down large animals in blood sport.
> 
> You can blame owners for what breeders did so long ago all you want.  Dogs have inherent characterisitcs.  Defending yoru breed for what it is meant for is much easier.  Trying to make out that pit bulls are ideal pets is bull shit.  If you admire the breed,  that's great,  get one.  But when the kids climb over the fence for a baseball when you aren't home and your dog eats him,  you deserve what you get for trying to make a pet out of a pit bull.
> 
> Same goes for boxers, rotties,  all large aggresive breeds.  You are liable for what your dog does.  Remember that before you take on a dog that is equipped to kill.  So long as you keep that dog under control,  I got no problem.  You let that beast near me or my kid and he does his damage,  I will take everything you have.  And then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather had a Lab. That dog bite everyone in the family before they finally decided to put it down. I have 2 large permenant scars from when I was attacked by the family Lab when I was 5 years old.  I have 2 German Shepherds that have never hurt a fly.  Natural killing instinct is in a dogs genetics, but if you dont raise it right, I dont give two shits what kind of dog it is, it will be aggressive. You let your beast near me or my kid & he does his damage, I will take everything you have......and then some.
Click to expand...



Absolutely,  any dog will bite.  Some breeds more prone to do so than others.  More importantly,  some breeds better equiped to inflict bites.

Pit bulls have earned their reputation as dangerous dogs.  More so than most.  They have a large powerful bite and their natural agression lends itself to using the breed for fighting.  They were bred for it.

Again,  if you admire the breed,  good for you.  My dad loves the dogs.  Your admiration for the dogs does not change the purpose of the breed,  nor it's over riding characterisitcs.  If you commit to the dog and train it, great.  If you want to advertise that the pit bull makes for a great pet and the dog isn't agressive unless you train it to be,  you are doing a dis service to the breed.  That encourages less comitted owners to go out and get a breed that they have no business with.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame the genetics?  You mean RECOGNIZE the genetics?  Perhaps you would prefer that we ignore them?  Like the thousands and thousands of ignorant people who rushed out to buy little Suzie a dalmation on the way home from the movie?  Then Suzie got bit and the dog got chained and forgotten?
> 
> It's a two way street.  I blame the genetics for my lab being an excellent bird dog.  Know why? Cause that is what lends itself to making her an excellent waterdog and retriever.
> 
> You wan to fight bulls?  Fine, get yourself a pit bull.  That's what they were bred for.  But if you want to make a lap dog out of one,  you will have to tear down the dogs natural instincts.  That's why when we want a retriever,  we get a retriever.  When we want a sheep dog,  we get a herder.  When we want a lap dog,  we get an ornamental breed.  When you want a good family dog,  I guess you go for the powerful dogs built to take down large animals in blood sport.
> 
> You can blame owners for what breeders did so long ago all you want.  Dogs have inherent characterisitcs.  Defending yoru breed for what it is meant for is much easier.  Trying to make out that pit bulls are ideal pets is bull shit.  If you admire the breed,  that's great,  get one.  But when the kids climb over the fence for a baseball when you aren't home and your dog eats him,  you deserve what you get for trying to make a pet out of a pit bull.
> 
> Same goes for boxers, rotties,  all large aggresive breeds.  You are liable for what your dog does.  Remember that before you take on a dog that is equipped to kill.  So long as you keep that dog under control,  I got no problem.  You let that beast near me or my kid and he does his damage,  I will take everything you have.  And then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather had a Lab. That dog bite everyone in the family before they finally decided to put it down. I have 2 large permenant scars from when I was attacked by the family Lab when I was 5 years old.  I have 2 German Shepherds that have never hurt a fly.  Natural killing instinct is in a dogs genetics, but if you dont raise it right, I dont give two shits what kind of dog it is, it will be aggressive. You let your beast near me or my kid & he does his damage, I will take everything you have......and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely,  any dog will bite.  Some breeds more prone to do so than others.  More importantly,  some breeds better equiped to inflict bites.
> 
> Pit bulls have earned their reputation as dangerous dogs.  More so than most.  They have a large powerful bite and their natural agression lends itself to using the breed for fighting.  They were bred for it.
> 
> Again,  if you admire the breed,  good for you.  My dad loves the dogs.  Your admiration for the dogs does not change the purpose of the breed,  nor it's over riding characterisitcs.  If you commit to the dog and train it, great.  If you want to advertise that the pit bull makes for a great pet and the dog isn't agressive unless you train it to be,  you are doing a dis service to the breed.  That encourages less comitted owners to go out and get a breed that they have no business with.
Click to expand...


Really the thing is the majority of the population shouldnt own ANY kind of dog! 

 Explain to me how the aggressive dangerous Micheal Vick dogs where able to be re-homed in family settings with no problem?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

before i continue this conversation, if you even walk your dog, do you walk your dog on a "flexi leash"?


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather had a Lab. That dog bite everyone in the family before they finally decided to put it down. I have 2 large permenant scars from when I was attacked by the family Lab when I was 5 years old.  I have 2 German Shepherds that have never hurt a fly.  Natural killing instinct is in a dogs genetics, but if you dont raise it right, I dont give two shits what kind of dog it is, it will be aggressive. You let your beast near me or my kid & he does his damage, I will take everything you have......and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely,  any dog will bite.  Some breeds more prone to do so than others.  More importantly,  some breeds better equiped to inflict bites.
> 
> Pit bulls have earned their reputation as dangerous dogs.  More so than most.  They have a large powerful bite and their natural agression lends itself to using the breed for fighting.  They were bred for it.
> 
> Again,  if you admire the breed,  good for you.  My dad loves the dogs.  Your admiration for the dogs does not change the purpose of the breed,  nor it's over riding characterisitcs.  If you commit to the dog and train it, great.  If you want to advertise that the pit bull makes for a great pet and the dog isn't agressive unless you train it to be,  you are doing a dis service to the breed.  That encourages less comitted owners to go out and get a breed that they have no business with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really the thing is the majority of the population shouldnt own ANY kind of dog!
> 
> Explain to me how the aggressive dangerous Micheal Vick dogs where able to be re-homed in family settings with no problem?
Click to expand...


Pits don't normally have problems with people.  I think I said that.  Especially dogs from fighting stocks.  Those guys shoot a dog that bites a man,  on the spot.  

I don't know about the Vick dogs but I'd be willing to bet that there were dogs that could not be placed.  I would alos bet that most of the placements were conditional and highly supervised.  Especially,  I would bet that few,  if any are placed with homes that have other dogs.  Pit buls are animal agressive. If they have ever been fought,  not just bitches for breeding,  you will have a tough time ever socializing these dogs with other dogs.  

I don't walk my dog on a leash unless were are traveling.  And I don't even know what a flexi leash is.....unless it is one of those little retractable strings that my dumb ass neighbor walked a 100lb Rottie on.  Fucking dog lunged at everything he saw and this walked him on a string.  

As for home,  my dog is not walked.  She is worked out four times a week at the river.  She is not a play dog.  She is a work dog.  She does what she was bred to do.


----------



## Peejay

I just did some searching on the Vick pit bulls and sure enough,  twenty some odd dogs are out in Utah at a no kill,  last resort shelter, as of February.  The Best Friends shelter reports that they are attempting to socialize these dogs with other dogs but it is going to be a very long time for many of them before they can be in the presence of other dogs. It has taken all this time for them to become comfortable with their trainers and still they are not allowed with strangers.  

After all this intensive training,  many of these dogs will not be fit for adoption.

You're full of shit.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely,  any dog will bite.  Some breeds more prone to do so than others.  More importantly,  some breeds better equiped to inflict bites.
> 
> Pit bulls have earned their reputation as dangerous dogs.  More so than most.  They have a large powerful bite and their natural agression lends itself to using the breed for fighting.  They were bred for it.
> 
> Again,  if you admire the breed,  good for you.  My dad loves the dogs.  Your admiration for the dogs does not change the purpose of the breed,  nor it's over riding characterisitcs.  If you commit to the dog and train it, great.  If you want to advertise that the pit bull makes for a great pet and the dog isn't agressive unless you train it to be,  you are doing a dis service to the breed.  That encourages less comitted owners to go out and get a breed that they have no business with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really the thing is the majority of the population shouldnt own ANY kind of dog!
> 
> Explain to me how the aggressive dangerous Micheal Vick dogs where able to be re-homed in family settings with no problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pits don't normally have problems with people.  I think I said that.  Especially dogs from fighting stocks.  Those guys shoot a dog that bites a man,  on the spot.
> 
> I don't know about the Vick dogs but I'd be willing to bet that there were dogs that could not be placed.  I would alos bet that most of the placements were conditional and highly supervised.  Especially,  I would bet that few,  if any are placed with homes that have other dogs.  Pit buls are animal agressive. If they have ever been fought,  not just bitches for breeding,  you will have a tough time ever socializing these dogs with other dogs.
> 
> I don't walk my dog on a leash unless were are traveling.  And I don't even know what a flexi leash is.....unless it is one of those little retractable strings that my dumb ass neighbor walked a 100lb Rottie on.  Fucking dog lunged at everything he saw and this walked him on a string.
> 
> As for home,  my dog is not walked.  She is worked out four times a week at the river.  She is not a play dog.  She is a work dog.  She does what she was bred to do.
Click to expand...


Here is the status of the 4 of the most aggressive Micheal Vick dogs.
DogTown | Saving the Michael Vick Dogs | Dogtown - National Geographic Channel 

Actually all but 3 dogs were re-homed. The only reason the other 3 had to be put down was due to heath problems. Inflicted by Vick mind you.  It is impossible for all Pit BUll to be naturally dog aggressive when they are DOGS. DOGS, period, are pack animals. The only reason any dog is dog aggressive is if you train and or allow aggression. Thats ridiculous. 

I cant stand those retractable leashes. But dont blame your neighbors rottie for lunging & what not. Its your neighbor you should blame. The rottie didnt ask to be put on a flexi leash. Its not the rottie's fault that his owner doesnt deal with him properly. Its not the dogs fault, its the owners. The rottie didnt go out & buy that type of leash himself , did he?


----------



## Missourian

MountainMan said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the good old days when you could go to the local shelter and get dogs and cats for free. Now you have to pay for spay/nueter and of course shots. Then you have to pay for a license.
> Why do I have to pay all that shit for? I'm just gonna eat the animal. They are getting almost as expensive as pork chops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it. You are one sick puppy, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a cannibal.
Click to expand...

 

Give it time...in 10, not 10 but 30 or 40 years...we'll all be cannibals, thanks to global warming.

Just as Ted Turner.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSlB1nW4S54"][/ame]​ 
[youtube]DSlB1nW4S54[/youtube]​


----------



## Peejay

> In recent years, the dogs responsible for the bulk of the homicides are pit bulls and Rottweilers:
> 
> "Studies indicate that pit bull-type dogs were involved in approximately a third of human DBRF (i.e., dog bite related fatalities) reported during the 12-year period from 1981 through1992, and Rottweilers were responsible for about half of human DBRF reported during the 4 years from 1993 through 1996....[T]he data indicate that Rottweilers and pit bull-type dogs accounted for 67% of human DBRF in the United States between 1997 and 1998. It is extremely unlikely that they accounted for anywhere near 60% of dogs in the United States during that same period and, thus, there appears to be a breed-specific problem with fatalities." (Sacks JJ, Sinclair L, Gilchrist J, Golab GC, Lockwood R. Breeds of dogs involved in fatal human attacks in the United States between 1979 and 1998. JAVMA 2000;217:836-840.)


DOG BITE LAW - Statistics about dog bites in the USA and elsewhere

We can put 67% of fatal dog attacks on two breeds.  And they don't count for anywhere near that percentage of dogs present.  These animals are equipped to kill and do kill more efficiently than other breeds.

Now,  there are plenty of apologist for this fact.  They cite bad owners and mistaken identity.  The fact is,  if you don't recognize that certain breeds can be more dangerous than others,  you're fooling yourself.  Kind of like the guy that spent 13 years with the Alaskan bears and determined that they weren't a threat to him.  And then one ate him.

Dogs are great.  Pit Bulls and rotties can be great.  But they are also large breeds with the right equipment to kill people.  And they do.  More often than all other breeds combined.  Not dobermans, not German Shepards,  not other breeds often trained to guard,  just these two account for the majority of fatalities.  All dogs can bite.  Some bite and maul with amazing consistancy and efficiency.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> I just did some searching on the Vick pit bulls and sure enough,  twenty some odd dogs are out in Utah at a no kill,  last resort shelter, as of February.  The Best Friends shelter reports that they are attempting to socialize these dogs with other dogs but it is going to be a very long time for many of them before they can be in the presence of other dogs. It has taken all this time for them to become comfortable with their trainers and still they are not allowed with strangers.
> 
> After all this intensive training,  many of these dogs will not be fit for adoption.
> 
> You're full of shit.



Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch

Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> In recent years, the dogs responsible for the bulk of the homicides are pit bulls and Rottweilers:
> 
> "Studies indicate that pit bull-type dogs were involved in approximately a third of human DBRF (i.e., dog bite related fatalities) reported during the 12-year period from 1981 through1992, and Rottweilers were responsible for about half of human DBRF reported during the 4 years from 1993 through 1996....[T]he data indicate that Rottweilers and pit bull-type dogs accounted for 67% of human DBRF in the United States between 1997 and 1998. It is extremely unlikely that they accounted for anywhere near 60% of dogs in the United States during that same period and, thus, there appears to be a breed-specific problem with fatalities." (Sacks JJ, Sinclair L, Gilchrist J, Golab GC, Lockwood R. Breeds of dogs involved in fatal human attacks in the United States between 1979 and 1998. JAVMA 2000;217:836-840.)
> 
> 
> 
> DOG BITE LAW - Statistics about dog bites in the USA and elsewhere
> 
> We can put 67% of fatal dog attacks on two breeds.  And they don't count for anywhere near that percentage of dogs present.  These animals are equipped to kill and do kill more efficiently than other breeds.
> 
> Now,  there are plenty of apologist for this fact.  They cite bad owners and mistaken identity.  The fact is,  if you don't recognize that certain breeds can be more dangerous than others,  you're fooling yourself.  Kind of like the guy that spent 13 years with the Alaskan bears and determined that they weren't a threat to him.  And then one ate him.
> 
> Dogs are great.  Pit Bulls and rotties can be great.  But they are also large breeds with the right equipment to kill people.  And they do.  More often than all other breeds combined.  Not dobermans, not German Shepards,  not other breeds often trained to guard,  just these two account for the majority of fatalities.  All dogs can bite.  Some bite and maul with amazing consistancy and efficiency.
Click to expand...


Not to turn this into a racial issue but arnt these types of breed mostly featured on the front of RAP cds & such. So once again the PEOPLE are buying these breed to elevate their "status" & these are the same PEOPLE who shouldnt be owning any kind of dog in the first place. 
 Its these PEOPLE who encourage aggression when these breeds are puppies & it only escalades from there. 

There are no bad dogs, only bad owners


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did some searching on the Vick pit bulls and sure enough,  twenty some odd dogs are out in Utah at a no kill,  last resort shelter, as of February.  The Best Friends shelter reports that they are attempting to socialize these dogs with other dogs but it is going to be a very long time for many of them before they can be in the presence of other dogs. It has taken all this time for them to become comfortable with their trainers and still they are not allowed with strangers.
> 
> After all this intensive training,  many of these dogs will not be fit for adoption.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch
> 
> Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?
Click to expand...




You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.  

These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay,

You must have not read the entire article you sent me. If you look a bit further down in the article it states this:

    *   Any dog, treated harshly or trained to attack, may bite a person. Any dog can be turned into a dangerous dog. The owner or handler most often is responsible for making a dog into something dangerous. 

    * An irresponsible owner or dog handler might create a situation that places another person in danger by a dog, without the dog itself being dangerous, as in the case of the Pomeranian that killed the infant (see above). 

    * Any individual dog may be a good, loving pet, even though its breed is considered to be potentially dangerous. A responsible owner can win the love and respect of a dog, no matter its breed. One cannot look at an individual dog, recognize its breed, and then state whether or not it is going to attack. 



I rest my case


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, the dogs responsible for the bulk of the homicides are pit bulls and Rottweilers:
> 
> "Studies indicate that pit bull-type dogs were involved in approximately a third of human DBRF (i.e., dog bite related fatalities) reported during the 12-year period from 1981 through1992, and Rottweilers were responsible for about half of human DBRF reported during the 4 years from 1993 through 1996....[T]he data indicate that Rottweilers and pit bull-type dogs accounted for 67% of human DBRF in the United States between 1997 and 1998. It is extremely unlikely that they accounted for anywhere near 60% of dogs in the United States during that same period and, thus, there appears to be a breed-specific problem with fatalities." (Sacks JJ, Sinclair L, Gilchrist J, Golab GC, Lockwood R. Breeds of dogs involved in fatal human attacks in the United States between 1979 and 1998. JAVMA 2000;217:836-840.)
> 
> 
> 
> DOG BITE LAW - Statistics about dog bites in the USA and elsewhere
> 
> We can put 67% of fatal dog attacks on two breeds.  And they don't count for anywhere near that percentage of dogs present.  These animals are equipped to kill and do kill more efficiently than other breeds.
> 
> Now,  there are plenty of apologist for this fact.  They cite bad owners and mistaken identity.  The fact is,  if you don't recognize that certain breeds can be more dangerous than others,  you're fooling yourself.  Kind of like the guy that spent 13 years with the Alaskan bears and determined that they weren't a threat to him.  And then one ate him.
> 
> Dogs are great.  Pit Bulls and rotties can be great.  But they are also large breeds with the right equipment to kill people.  And they do.  More often than all other breeds combined.  Not dobermans, not German Shepards,  not other breeds often trained to guard,  just these two account for the majority of fatalities.  All dogs can bite.  Some bite and maul with amazing consistancy and efficiency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to turn this into a racial issue but arnt these types of breed mostly featured on the front of RAP cds & such. So once again the PEOPLE are buying these breed to elevate their "status" & these are the same PEOPLE who shouldnt be owning any kind of dog in the first place.
> Its these PEOPLE who encourage aggression when these breeds are puppies & it only escalades from there.
> 
> There are no bad dogs, only bad owners
Click to expand...



You're full of shit.  

There are both bad dogs and bad owners.


----------



## Peejay

You don't understand this breed.  You obviously like them,  but you don't understand them.

They have a high prey drive.  This is natural.  It is instinctual.  It has nothing to do with it's owner.  Only through early and intense training can this be overcome.  The dogs are animal agressive.  Bred to be so.  They have particular bite characteristics,  bred to be so.  They have an athletic and strong build,  bred to be so.

Do your self and the dogs a favor and treat them for what they are.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did some searching on the Vick pit bulls and sure enough,  twenty some odd dogs are out in Utah at a no kill,  last resort shelter, as of February.  The Best Friends shelter reports that they are attempting to socialize these dogs with other dogs but it is going to be a very long time for many of them before they can be in the presence of other dogs. It has taken all this time for them to become comfortable with their trainers and still they are not allowed with strangers.
> 
> After all this intensive training,  many of these dogs will not be fit for adoption.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch
> 
> Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
Click to expand...


I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch
> 
> Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
Click to expand...


Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...

You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.  Incidentally, given your overreaction, and dramatic response to the posts in this thread, do yourself a favor, and don't buy a pit, assuming you can help save one.  YOU'D become its next meal.  Wrong attitude, and wrong disposition for a human being that owns a pit to have.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> You don't understand this breed.  You obviously like them,  but you don't understand them.
> 
> They have a high prey drive.  This is natural.  It is instinctual.  It has nothing to do with it's owner.  Only through early and intense training can this be overcome.  The dogs are animal agressive.  Bred to be so.  They have particular bite characteristics,  bred to be so.  They have an athletic and strong build,  bred to be so.
> 
> Do your self and the dogs a favor and treat them for what they are.




I will do myself & the dogs a favor by treating them for what they are, innocent. 
I apologize if I feel that I should hold the irresponsible dog owner accountable for his actions.


----------



## Peejay

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch
> 
> Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
Click to expand...



Well,  maybe we're on the same page,  just reading in different languages.  

All of these dogs aren't bad anymore than any other breed.  But they do posess particular qualities that make them a little more dangerous than others.  The average dog owner that might do well by a bassett hound,  is probably not the person to be having pit bulls.  I don't at all think they should be extincted.  They are a nice breed.  They are beautiful.  But they are born to kill.  They are predators with a high drive for prey.  It takes a person that understands this to own pit bulls.  It doesn't take a genius to make a pit bull fight,  he's ready for that all on his own.  It takes a little smarts to get that out of him.  And he still is going to be more prone to chase and kill other animals.  He can't help it.  His owner can only do so much about it.  It's in his blood.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Dis said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...
> 
> You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.
Click to expand...


This one is my favorite: "all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal"

you poor ignorant soul.


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...
> 
> You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite: "all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal"
> 
> you poor ignorant soul.
Click to expand...


Go re-read the edit to my last post.

It's you who's ignorant, and knows not of what they speak.  You are exactly the type of person I'm saying has no business owning a pit bull.  (For the record, I *did* own one for 7-1/2 years - raised it from a puppy).


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Peejay said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  maybe we're on the same page,  just reading in different languages.
> 
> All of these dogs aren't bad anymore than any other breed.  But they do posess particular qualities that make them a little more dangerous than others.  The average dog owner that might do well by a bassett hound,  is probably not the person to be having pit bulls.  I don't at all think they should be extincted.  They are a nice breed.  They are beautiful.  But they are born to kill.  They are predators with a high drive for prey.  It takes a person that understands this to own pit bulls.  It doesn't take a genius to make a pit bull fight,  he's ready for that all on his own.  It takes a little smarts to get that out of him.  And he still is going to be more prone to chase and kill other animals.  He can't help it.  His owner can only do so much about it.  It's in his blood.
Click to expand...


YES!!!!  we finally, got to some understanding!!!  I agree with you 100%. now that i know we are on some kind of same page, please ignor the ignorant soul comment.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Dis said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't helping the breed any.  Keep advetising them as the same as any other dog.  That way,  more ignorant people will listen to you and get pit bulls.  Then we'll have more pit bull attacks.
> 
> These dogs belong only in responsible hands.  That's true of all dogs but these are among the deadliest dogs known to man.  They are not for everyone.  Especially people like you who haven't the good sense to recognize the dog for what it is.  A fighting dog.  Bred to be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...
> 
> You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.  Incidentally, given your overreaction, and dramatic response to the posts in this thread, do yourself a favor, and don't buy a pit, assuming you can help save one.  YOU'D become its next meal.  Wrong attitude, and wrong disposition for a human being that owns a pit to have.
Click to expand...


Who is this random bitch??


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% that these dogs should only be owned by responsible owners. That is what Im screaming!!!!! I 100% understand that orginally these dogs where breed to "Pit  Bulls". I dont agree with you in saying that they are all bad & its cause its in their genetics & there just isnt anything we can do about it except extinct the breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...
> 
> You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.  Incidentally, given your overreaction, and dramatic response to the posts in this thread, do yourself a favor, and don't buy a pit, assuming you can help save one.  YOU'D become its next meal.  Wrong attitude, and wrong disposition for a human being that owns a pit to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is this random bitch??
Click to expand...


This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.

That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.

Next?


----------



## jillian

Dis said:


> This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.
> 
> That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.
> 
> Next?



Apparently the loony toon thinks she can show up one day and start insulting the people who have history here.

Kinda nutty, eh?


----------



## Burp

jillian said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but when you are getting a family pet, you do not hire a Senator of the United States of America to go to a prominent Texas kennel to get yourself a dog. You go to your local shelter and rescue a dog. I don't care if it's a puppy or a full grown dog, you rescue the dog. This dog was "bred" at the kennel and then given back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm....bubbalah...I'm guessing they were rightfully told that you can't get a mutt when your kid has allergies b/c you don't know what's in a shelter dog or what allergens it carries. I know because our preference would be a shelter dog, too, and we can't b/c hubby has asthma and son has allergies.
> 
> mostly...um... do we really care?
Click to expand...


If he really wanted to keep his word, all he had to do was look a little harder.

-----

In all of this Bo hysteria, some are unhappy that the president broke a campaign promise to adopt a dog from a shelter. That pledge the White House claims was complicated by the fact that the Obama girls needed a breed of dog that would not aggravate their allergies.

However, Antonia Kwalick, an official at the Infinite Hope rescue group easily found a Portuguese water dog, the same breed as BO, at a northern Virginia shelter  adding, "I am really disappointed."

FOXNews.com - Rolling Out the Media Red Carpet For the First Dog - Special Report w/ Bret Baier

-----

Northern Virginia.  Long way from D.C. 

He had no intention of getting a shelter dog.  Just another broken promise.


----------



## jillian

Burp said:


> If he really wanted to keep his word, all he had to do was look a little harder.
> 
> -----
> 
> In all of this Bo hysteria, some are unhappy that the president broke a campaign promise to adopt a dog from a shelter. That pledge the White House claims was complicated by the fact that the Obama girls needed a breed of dog that would not aggravate their allergies.
> 
> However, Antonia Kwalick, an official at the Infinite Hope rescue group easily found a Portuguese water dog, the same breed as BO, at a northern Virginia shelter  adding, "I am really disappointed."
> 
> FOXNews.com - Rolling Out the Media Red Carpet For the First Dog - Special Report w/ Bret Baier
> 
> -----
> 
> Northern Virginia.  Long way from D.C.
> 
> He had no intention of getting a shelter dog.  Just another broken promise.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...and if he'd gotten a shelter dog, you'd be whining that it was for show.

seriously? after he left the bronx zoo, my husband was kennel coordinator at one of the largest shelters in the country. he developed terrible asthma for reasons only partly to do with working in the shelter. we'd love to get a shelter dog. there is no way you risk not knowing your dog's pedigree if you can get that sick.

so you can whine all you want. you're totally off base on this one. as for promises:

PolitiFact | The Obameter: Obama's Campaign Promises that are Promise Kept

now tell me, how many times did you vote for the guy who _promised_ to "be a uniter not a divider" and "run a humble foreign policy".



perhaps it would be a good idea to either get your priorities straight or find something useful on which to take out your hostility.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Dis said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defines responsible?  Personally, I'd prefer to see some intense screening done before any dog can be purchased, but unfortunately, everyone is just out for a quick buck, and certain dogs aren't cheap...
> 
> You can scream and shout "it's not the dog; it's the human!", but until you know exactly how that dog must be raised, how it must be trained, what type of household it needs to be in, etc., all your sympathy won't stop you from being its next meal.  Incidentally, given your overreaction, and dramatic response to the posts in this thread, do yourself a favor, and don't buy a pit, assuming you can help save one.  YOU'D become its next meal.  Wrong attitude, and wrong disposition for a human being that owns a pit to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this random bitch??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.
> 
> That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


People say I have a bad attitude. I say FUCK EM

I find it interesting that you have to let me know that you are "well known".  Is USMB all you have?  you poor thing.  No wonder you feel that you have to butt in on other peoples conversations. And just when Peejay & I were coming to an understanding. 

If it should make no difference who you are, than why are you telling me about it? Like it really matters to you, that I, the "top banshee sounding freakshow" should know who you think you are. 

I would love to refute your point, but I dont think you clearly made one.


----------



## Burp

I don't know about any one else, but I wouldn't have said it was for show. I would have said, "He finally kept a promise."

I don't dislike the guy.  I don't want him to fail.  The country needs to be strong; regardless of who the President is. 

Problem I have - he said one thing during the campaign, and does completely different now that he won.

Obama WTF: Obama's Documented Lies: 158 and remarkably still growing

158 Obama lies (to date)


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.
> 
> That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the loony toon thinks she can show up one day and start insulting the people who have history here.
> 
> Kinda nutty, eh?
Click to expand...



Apparently....not only do I think I can do it but I HAVE


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this random bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.
> 
> That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People say I have a bad attitude. I say FUCK EM
> 
> I find it interesting that you have to let me know that you are "well known"  Is USMB all you have?  you poor thing.  No wonder you feel that you have to butt in on other peoples conversations. I just when Peejay & I were coming to an understanding.
> 
> If it should make no difference who you are, than why are you telling me about it? Like it really matter to you, that I, the "top banshee sounding freakshow" should know who you think you are.
> 
> I would love to refute your point, but I dont think you clearly made one.
Click to expand...


Umm.. Not to rain on your parade, missy, but you're on a public board having a very public discussion, and I'm "butting in" on "other peoples" conversations?  You've obviously got the mental capacity of a 10 year old.  Just because you're on the jungle gym, doesn't make you king of the mountain.

You asked who I was, in a rather rude manner; I told you, in a rather rude manner.  Simple as that.

Now, shall we get back to the topic at hand?  You were going to refute my post about pit bull owners, and the types of people they should NOT be.

Ready?


----------



## Ravi

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did some searching on the Vick pit bulls and sure enough,  twenty some odd dogs are out in Utah at a no kill,  last resort shelter, as of February.  The Best Friends shelter reports that they are attempting to socialize these dogs with other dogs but it is going to be a very long time for many of them before they can be in the presence of other dogs. It has taken all this time for them to become comfortable with their trainers and still they are not allowed with strangers.
> 
> After all this intensive training,  many of these dogs will not be fit for adoption.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you ignorant son of a bitch
> 
> Of course its going to take a long time to get some of these dogs to be where they need to be. Do you have any idea what that bastard did to these innocent souls. The dogs didnt ask to be tortured & mistreated. A human did it to them. Once again ITS THE HUMANS FAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How would you behave if some one treated you like that?
Click to expand...

Just curious...how does "it's the human's fault" change the fact that some dogs are more powerfully vicious than others? It is OUR fault that we've bred dogs to be bad dogs, but that doesn't mean that bad dog breeds don't exist.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Dis said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "random bitch" has been here for about 4.5 years, and is rather well known; not that it should make any difference WHO I am, while discussing dogs you have no business owning, because you're an over the top banshee sounding freakshow.
> 
> That said.. Do you have anything of value to refute my point with?  No?  Well, then.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People say I have a bad attitude. I say FUCK EM
> 
> I find it interesting that you have to let me know that you are "well known"  Is USMB all you have?  you poor thing.  No wonder you feel that you have to butt in on other peoples conversations. I just when Peejay & I were coming to an understanding.
> 
> If it should make no difference who you are, than why are you telling me about it? Like it really matter to you, that I, the "top banshee sounding freakshow" should know who you think you are.
> 
> I would love to refute your point, but I dont think you clearly made one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm.. Not to rain on your parade, missy, but you're on a public board having a very public discussion, and I'm "butting in" on "other peoples" conversations?  You've obviously got the mental capacity of a 10 year old.  Just because you're on the jungle gym, doesn't make you king of the mountain.
> 
> You asked who I was, in a rather rude manner; I told you, in a rather rude manner.  Simple as that.
> 
> Now, shall we get back to the topic at hand?  You were going to refute my post about pit bull owners, and the types of people they should NOT be.
> 
> Ready?
Click to expand...


Ready when you are sweetheart. I think you will find that our views on the people who should not own them are going to be very similier


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People say I have a bad attitude. I say FUCK EM
> 
> I find it interesting that you have to let me know that you are "well known"  Is USMB all you have?  you poor thing.  No wonder you feel that you have to butt in on other peoples conversations. I just when Peejay & I were coming to an understanding.
> 
> If it should make no difference who you are, than why are you telling me about it? Like it really matter to you, that I, the "top banshee sounding freakshow" should know who you think you are.
> 
> I would love to refute your point, but I dont think you clearly made one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.. Not to rain on your parade, missy, but you're on a public board having a very public discussion, and I'm "butting in" on "other peoples" conversations?  You've obviously got the mental capacity of a 10 year old.  Just because you're on the jungle gym, doesn't make you king of the mountain.
> 
> You asked who I was, in a rather rude manner; I told you, in a rather rude manner.  Simple as that.
> 
> Now, shall we get back to the topic at hand?  You were going to refute my post about pit bull owners, and the types of people they should NOT be.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ready when you are sweetheart. I think you will find that our views on the people who should not own them are going to be very similier
Click to expand...


Then perhaps you'd care to explain your totally ignorant previous commentary when being told you are exactly the type of person that should NOT own a pit bull, because you're too dramatic and over-emotional, as evidenced by your posting here?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Dis said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.. Not to rain on your parade, missy, but you're on a public board having a very public discussion, and I'm "butting in" on "other peoples" conversations?  You've obviously got the mental capacity of a 10 year old.  Just because you're on the jungle gym, doesn't make you king of the mountain.
> 
> You asked who I was, in a rather rude manner; I told you, in a rather rude manner.  Simple as that.
> 
> Now, shall we get back to the topic at hand?  You were going to refute my post about pit bull owners, and the types of people they should NOT be.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready when you are sweetheart. I think you will find that our views on the people who should not own them are going to be very similier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you'd care to explain your totally ignorant previous commentary when being told you are exactly the type of person that should NOT own a pit bull, because you're too dramatic and over-emotional, as evidenced by your posting here?
Click to expand...


I guess I do get a bit emotional when it comes to innocent dogs & how people exploit them.   I felt that peejay was saying that all Pit Bulls are bad & I explained to him that not all pit bulls are bad that it is usually a owner that makes a dog "bad".


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready when you are sweetheart. I think you will find that our views on the people who should not own them are going to be very similier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you'd care to explain your totally ignorant previous commentary when being told you are exactly the type of person that should NOT own a pit bull, because you're too dramatic and over-emotional, as evidenced by your posting here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I do get a bit emotional when it comes to innocent dogs & how people exploit them.   I felt that peejay was saying that all Pit Bulls are bad & I explained to him that not all pit bulls are bad that it is usually a owner that makes a dog "bad".
Click to expand...


And Peejay was explaining to you exactly what pit bulls are *bred* to be like.  He wasn't wrong.  They are bred to be fighters and killers, and that's exactly what they are.  It may be temporarily masked with other (trained) behavior, but that doesn't change simple indisputable facts.  THEY ARE BRED TO BE FIGHTERS AND KILLERS.  IT'S NATURAL BORN INSTINCT.  

All it takes is one instance to trigger those behaviors in the dog again, no matter how well you THINK you have them trained.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Sorry guys. I would to sit here & waste my time with you ignorant fools but real life is calling. Dont worry , Im not running away, I will be back. I just have more important thing to be doing right now. 

ignorant bastards.


----------



## Dis

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Sorry guys. I would to sit here & waste my time with you ignorant fools but real life is calling. Dont worry , Im not running away, I will be back. I just have more important thing to be doing right now.
> 
> ignorant bastards.



Before you come back, take the time to pull your head out of your ass.  The lights much brighter, and things seem much clearer.


----------



## strollingbones

pits bulls are different breed from the american shattordshire terrier...one must remember the american was considered the top breed for a family dog in the 50s...pee dee on the little rascals was one....now that is a far cry from the ghetto pit bull....as a doberman owner...i see the "dangerous dog" list as a crock but i will say this..there are breeds i dont care to be around....untrained any dog is at the top of my list...but you must admit a bite by a pit is gonna do damage....no ifs ands or buts on that...

dobermans have been breed more for temperment the last 25 years....their days as the guard dog of choice are over...but they still instill fear and most of the time that is all that is needed...my doberman is 100 lbs and out of breed standards...i have friends with pits..bull mastiffs.. bull terriers etc...they are all well socialized dogs...that is the key...socialize the dog...if you isolate it from people...it will see them as intruders...

one thing i object to..people having dogs they cannot handle...at 100 lbs my doberman is hard to handle on a leash....he does not have a choke chain...i trained him using an electric collar...and before you go wild....a half ass corrected dog is a half ass trained dog... i have two kids on one side of me...so i want a well trained dog, period.   i see people with dogs that could take their arms off....on the leash...
you should not be struggling with your dog when you walk it.

as for obama's choice..i dont think it was a good one.  the dog will quickly outgrown the girls.  a king charles spaniel would have been a nice choice...or given the kids allergies...a poodle...hey i like poodles.
or a boston terrier...you can give them kids shots...


----------



## Peejay

strollingbones said:


> pits bulls are different breed from the american shattordshire terrier...one must remember the american was considered the top breed for a family dog in the 50s...pee dee on the little rascals was one....now that is a far cry from the ghetto pit bull....as a doberman owner...i see the "dangerous dog" list as a crock but i will say this..there are breeds i dont care to be around....untrained any dog is at the top of my list...but you must admit a bite by a pit is gonna do damage....no ifs ands or buts on that...
> 
> dobermans have been breed more for temperment the last 25 years....their days as the guard dog of choice are over...but they still instill fear and most of the time that is all that is needed...my doberman is 100 lbs and out of breed standards...i have friends with pits..bull mastiffs.. bull terriers etc...they are all well socialized dogs...that is the key...socialize the dog...if you isolate it from people...it will see them as intruders...
> 
> one thing i object to..people having dogs they cannot handle...at 100 lbs my doberman is hard to handle on a leash....he does not have a choke chain...i trained him using an electric collar...and before you go wild....a half ass corrected dog is a half ass trained dog... i have two kids on one side of me...so i want a well trained dog, period.   i see people with dogs that could take their arms off....on the leash...
> you should not be struggling with your dog when you walk it.
> 
> as for obama's choice..i dont think it was a good one.  the dog will quickly outgrown the girls.  a king charles spaniel would have been a nice choice...or given the kids allergies...a poodle...hey i like poodles.
> or a boston terrier...you can give them kids shots...




Yeah,  the Staffodshire was bred to remove some of the stigma attached to pits and they did breed for less aggressiveness.  However,  there are breeders that have now bred the staffordshire back into agressiveness.  A guy I grew up with got into fighting these dogs.  They have shows all over and the guys that are looking for a little cover for their operation use the staffordshire breed to afford that and lend a little credibilty to these shows that are nothing but trade shows for fight dogs.  

I have known quite a few pit bull fanciers and it is a standard story they use about labs or golden retrievers......they bite more than pit bulls!  I am sure that pomeranians do too.  These bites are rarely fatal.  They aren't fatal because most dogs take a bite and it's over.  Chows have a bad rep for biting.  They are also a "nipper".  They take a nip,  usually from behind in this breed,  and retreat,  looking for another opportunity.  Not so with pit bulls.  When one takes a mind to bite,  he takes a mind to destroy.  Boxers are similar in attack.  They bite, lock and shake,  inflicting terrible damage.  Lord help you if you go down.  Lord help you if you are a child.  

I actually think pittbulls,  rotties and staffordhsire's are fine breeds.  They are a good dog for the right people and atmosphere.  What is bullshit about these apologist is when they spout this crap about how a pitbull is no more dangerous than a lab or a golden or a beagle,  because those dogs bite too.  It's the wrong thing to try and tell people that if they are looking for a pet that a pitbull is just the same as any other dog.  They aren't.  Even when raised to be the friendliest,  cuddliest dogs,  and they can be,  they will still kill every other living thing that comes into their prey zone.  Cats, chickens, goats, you name it.  And if one takes a mind to start biting people,  it will continue.  There are intensive trainers that can overcome this in the dog,  but they are few and far.  The vick dogs ended up out in Utah under many months of rehab,  with highly skilled specialist.  There are still dogs out there that still haven't been rehabbed after all this time.  And I can guarantee that these dogs were placed with very tight regulation on the owners, the envoronment they will be in, etc.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Interesting observation.........

The Obama's have named their dog "Bo Obama".

Now..........separate the letters..............


*B O O B A M A*

That spells "Boob am a".

Does this mean that Obama and his family think the dog is a boob?


----------



## Phate

How the hell did thread make 10 pages over Obama's DOG?

He bought a dog. Ooooh waaaaaaah it wasn't a rescue dog. Cry me a river and get over it. Not everyone wants to buy a dog from the shelter without knowing its prior history or if it has any mental imbalances.


----------



## Dis

Phate said:


> How the hell did thread make 10 pages over Obama's DOG?
> 
> He bought a dog. Ooooh waaaaaaah it wasn't a rescue dog. Cry me a river and get over it. Not everyone wants to buy a dog from the shelter without knowing its prior history or if it has any mental imbalances.



I think the whole point was that much like his entire campaign, he said one thing DURING it, and did quite the opposite AFTER it...  I still don't think a dog is news worthy, but I'm guessing that's what started everything.

From there, it went to ignorance about various breeds of dog and what they're bred to do.


----------

